# Oct 23, 2021 Dynamite Thread: Danielson/Dustin, Kingston/Archer, Black/Cody III



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Black will beat Cody again

heard it here first


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I don't see any point paying too much attention to the tournament until the final personally, it's confirmed to be Danielson vs Moxley anyway. Black vs Rhodes again is fine.....provided Black wins.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Couldn’t Ricky Starks be in the eliminator tournament instead of Dustin or OC?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I don't see any point paying too much attention to the tournament until the final personally, it's confirmed to be Danielson vs Moxley anyway. Black vs Rhodes again is fine.....provided Black wins.


it _could_ lead to Mox v Eddie - its a massive longshot, but not out of the realm of possibility

or Danielson v OC

remember, Mox does not handle ‘comedy characters’ well

Yano gave him his first loss after WWE


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Feel like this could be Dustin's last great match. He's been pretty meh for a while now and the Malakai match was a style clash, but Danielson should work well with him.

Archer vs. Kingston actually follows right up on last night's NJPW taping where...



Spoiler



Suzuki & Archer beat Moxley & Kingston in a Philly Street Fight at the ECW Arena when Archer pinned Kingston



So maybe we'll get the reverse result in Orlando?

I hope Malakai beats Cody because I want to see how dark Cody's current character arc can go. The vignette they run on Dynamite was very cinematic and filmed in a way that suggested he was losing it. I'm not sure what him winning would lead to besides a return to norm. I don't want to see the Cena 'you boo me but I respect ya!' thing with Cody, it won't work with this fanbase. So either the fans get behind him again and keep him babyface or he continues his descent into... something else. Be it deluded superhero (you boo me but I know you love me!), all-out heel, or confused split personality.

Current ticket sales for the show are good and will get better with this card:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449474691509456899


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So AEW constantly brags about not doing rematches, yet they're about to have the 2nd most unnecessary rematch in the company's history. 







*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cody should win via dirty tactics, use Brandi


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

We finally gonna see a 'House Of Black' stable debut?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The Eliminator tournament either needs to expand or include more big names. The current bracket is honestly pathetic. There is no justification for those 8 being the guys to compete for your top title.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *So AEW constantly brags about not doing rematches, yet they're about to have the 2nd most unnecessary rematch in the company's history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In character, I don't think even Cody wants this rematch, so this could be more of a segment than a match? Leading obviously to Cody vs Black IV


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Black will beat Cody again
> 
> heard it here first


I know it's your job to do the cards but if em wants to do them we kinda can't fight her. As men the golden rule is

Women come first 

You didn't get to do it this week but atleast you got a dirty joke


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Tony booked Danielson and Dustin just for me. What a guy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> I know it's your job to do the cards but if em wants to do them we kinda can't fight her. As men the golden rule is
> 
> Women come first
> 
> You didn't get to do it this week but atleast you got a dirty joke


lol - i don’t mind

Em seems super excited for it - and who can have an issue with that?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - i don’t mind
> 
> Em seems super excited for it - and who can have an issue with that?


Well, after months of opening the WWE discussion threads, opening a couple of AEW discussion threads feels refreshing, especially since they're more active and I find the AEW shows to be better. It's official: I cannot be deemed a "WWE robot" anymore 😂


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Emmanuelle said:


> Well, after months of opening the WWE discussion threads, opening a couple of AEW discussion threads feels refreshing, especially since they're more active and I find the AEW shows to be better. It's official: I cannot be deemed a "WWE robot" anymore 😂


No skin off my nose. Only reason I don't besides twitter is I can never remember the matches


----------



## ian cruise (May 1, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Cody should win via dirty tactics, use Brandi


I'd prefer a slower burn to the heel turn of Cody, however if he does win it needs to not be a clean win, let's keep Brandi out of it though. I'd prefer Cody not to win as I don't see what his character gains bar heat and he's not full heel yet.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ian cruise said:


> I'd prefer a slower burn to the heel turn of Cody, however if he does win it needs to not be a clean win, let's keep Brandi out of it though. I'd prefer Cody not to win as I don't see what his character gains bar heat and he's not full heel yet.


I feel where you're coming from. Though I think doing the slimy heel tactic of using his wife as a shield to get the advantage would be a nice twisted way for him to answer Arn's call to show no mercy and just get the job done.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I would love to see Cody lose and after the match when Arn scream at him, he cross rhodes him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Emmanuelle said:


> Well, after months of opening the WWE discussion threads, opening a couple of AEW discussion threads feels refreshing, especially since they're more active and I find the AEW shows to be better. It's official: I cannot be deemed a "WWE robot" anymore 😂


have at it Em, no worries

love it when peeps are passionate


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Why not make Black/Cody III and Pac/Andrade II Eliminator Tournament matches? They are happening anyway, make your tournament feel important. If you don't want Black to lose, then at least make Pac/Andrade part of it. What have Archer or 10 done to deserve entry over them?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Dustin V Bryan should be a good match, still not a fan of tournaments (I prefer everything to be feud/emotion based as I find it more compelling than two people fighting cuz RNG/seeding decided it). Lance and Eddie should be fun too in spite of being a tournament match, they just bring a lot of character to everything they do IMO.



The Legit DMD said:


> *So AEW constantly brags about not doing rematches, yet they're about to have the 2nd most unnecessary rematch in the company's history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is in first place? Fuego vs Miro? Jericho vs MJF? Jericho vs OC?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> Which is in first place? Fuego vs Miro? Jericho vs MJF? Jericho vs OC?


*Cody vs Black II*


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Black will beat Cody again
> 
> heard it here first


Maybe that will prompt the Cody heel turn.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cody vs Black II*


Oh fuck lmao, yeah good point


----------



## ian cruise (May 1, 2012)

kazarn said:


> Maybe that will prompt the Cody heel turn.


Here's hoping but I'd definitely like it if they continued to have him taking on other opponents after the loss such as Sydal, Martin and keep losing until he subtly starts to add heel moves which the commentary team start initially sell as mistakes (accidental low blow) then have him take on an absolute face such as Bryan or Jungle Boy and then go with a really obvious heel move mid match to really sell the full heel turn.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't think Cody is redeemable at this point even as a heel. Perhaps at one time when AEW had far less star power, it made Cody seem like a bigger deal/main eventer. But now with all the guys they have, Cody simply isn't an interesting character enough to push either as a face or heel. He doesn't wrestle great matches and his being heel would be a rehash of HHH and none of the AEW fans want to see that.

I think it's time the Rhodes retire for good, cody and dustin both. Take the nightmare factory with them as well


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> I don't think Cody is redeemable at this point even as a heel. Perhaps at one time when AEW had far less star power, it made Cody seem like a bigger deal/main eventer. But now with all the guys they have, Cody simply isn't an interesting character enough to push either as a face or heel. He doesn't wrestle great matches and his being heel would be a rehash of HHH and none of the AEW fans want to see that.
> 
> I think it's time the Rhodes retire for good, cody and dustin both. Take the nightmare factory with them as well


Could leave and start All Nightmare Wrestling


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

I get aew doesnt care about story but lets just think kayfabe wise for a second. Why does cody get a 3rd match against black? Did black even agree to this? Why would he


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

midgetlover69 said:


> I get aew doesnt care about story but lets just think kayfabe wise for a second. Why does cody get a 3rd match against black? Did black even agree to this? Why would he


Black is farming Cody for XP


----------



## ian cruise (May 1, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> I don't think Cody is redeemable at this point even as a heel. Perhaps at one time when AEW had far less star power, it made Cody seem like a bigger deal/main eventer. But now with all the guys they have, Cody simply isn't an interesting character enough to push either as a face or heel. He doesn't wrestle great matches and his being heel would be a rehash of HHH and none of the AEW fans want to see that.
> 
> I think it's time the Rhodes retire for good, cody and dustin both. Take the nightmare factory with them as well


I suspect this is a personal preference thing but I disagree that Cody doesn't wrestle great matches, he's definitely got great matches in him and has been involved in some in the past, it's one of the reasons AEW got off the ground in the guest place. 

I definitely agree there is nothing interesting in most of his recent storylines though, and that's led to a total apathy around him. He needs to lose hard and depending on the crowd reaction, go heel or go home. If the crowd isn't that bothered about the heel turn then some time away for sure, not full retirement but just out the spotlight until the point where it is genuinely a surprise when that music hits.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Emmanuelle said:


> Well, after months of opening the WWE discussion threads, opening a couple of AEW discussion threads feels refreshing, especially since they're more active and I find the AEW shows to be better. It's official: I cannot be deemed a "WWE robot" anymore 😂


Let me get the PPV threads if you don't mind, I have fun doing those lol given my excitement for those 4 times a year


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh man so Cody getting his win back lol.

Hope they keep Black strong though.

For the love of god turn Cody heel also.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *So AEW constantly brags about not doing rematches, yet they're about to have the 2nd most unnecessary rematch in the company's history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Difference is it’s a rematch a lot of people actually want to see 😂

Can’t wait for Cody vs Black 3. It’s a big fight feel every time. And I agree with @LifeInCattleClass - Black’s going to win. It will just be further proof that you can’t judge AEW by WWE’s standards. And most of all, the crowd will LOVE it 😬


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

omaroo said:


> Oh man so Cody getting his win back lol.
> 
> Hope they keep Black strong though.
> 
> For the love of god turn Cody heel also.


I'm thinking Black wins again and Cody flips out at Arn and the entire Nightmare Family. Would be perfect booking I hope they don't have Cody go over.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Prosper said:


> I'm thinking Black wins again and Cody flips out at Arn and the entire Nightmare Family. Would be perfect booking I hope they don't have Cody go over.


I just cant see Cody losing 3 matches in a row to him.

If he is to win has to mean something major for his character imo.

Saying that I just find Cody irrelavant now compared to the talent and stars they have now.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Archer better get the win


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Concerned that Cody is gonna win here.

Not sure why we need a third match unless it’s gonna be the full blown heel turn of Cody. But he said he wouldn’t turn heel apparently?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I see a double turn.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Black will beat Cody again
> 
> heard it here first


It does nothing for Black at this point. This is just Cody repeating Jericho’s story with MJF. And it needs to end.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Feel like this could be Dustin's last great match. He's been pretty meh for a while now and the Malakai match was a style clash, but Danielson should work well with him.
> 
> Archer vs. Kingston actually follows right up on last night's NJPW taping where...
> 
> ...


Cody is not good enough to pull off whatever the hell he is attempting.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

bdon said:


> Cody is not good enough to pull off whatever the hell he is attempting.


What do you think he trying to pull dude? 

I just hope they have Black destroy him again, Black mass to Brandi too if she sticks her nose in the match. Seriously no one gives a shit about Cody, his story still burning so maybe it will gather steam after another thrashing but as it is the fans don't give a shit about him while they seem to be behind Black. SO KEEP HIM STRONG DAMN IT!!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MrFlash said:


> What do you think he trying to pull dude?
> 
> I just hope they have Black destroy him again, Black mass to Brandi too if she sticks her nose in the match. Seriously no one gives a shit about Cody, his story still burning so maybe it will gather steam after another thrashing but as it is the fans don't give a shit about him while they seem to be behind Black. SO KEEP HIM STRONG DAMN IT!!


But as is always the case, Cody is the star of this feud and where all of the spotlight is focused. This feud is all about Cody. Black is just a prop in Cody’s story. Does this not resonate with people?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is Dynamite on Saturdays from now on for the whole NHL season? Or will there still be Dynamite episodes on Wednesdays?


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

looking at Tnts schedule.just this week,because Dynamite is losted on wednesday nov 3


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Not having something to look forward to watching during the week sucks.


----------



## sawduck (Jan 2, 2012)

Why is it still on Saturdays and how many more weeks will it continue to be on Saturdays instead of mid week


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

bdon said:


> But as is always the case, Cody is the star of this feud and where all of the spotlight is focused. This feud is all about Cody. Black is just a prop in Cody’s story. Does this not resonate with people?


Oww i know that, hence why it's Cody that gotten all the promo time and cinematic segments while Black got a quick sneak attack and match. I was asking where do you think Cody ends up in this story in his mind, as the conquering hero, as a heel or the defeated but still jolly babyface. 

Tbf for all Cody attempt to hijack the spot light, ( threatening retiring then a heel turn, desperate times for him) the fans are still with Black. If they wanted he could be babyface, folk seem to like him kicking in fools head.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MrFlash said:


> Oww i know that, hence why it's Cody that gotten all the promo time and cinematic segments while Black got a quick sneak attack and match. I was asking where do you think Cody ends up in this story in his mind, as the conquering hero, as a heel or the defeated but still jolly babyface.
> 
> Tbf for all Cody attempt to hijack the spot light, ( threatening retiring then a heel turn, desperate times for him) the fans are still with Black. If they wanted he could be babyface, folk seem to like him kicking in fools head.


Black also got promos


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Black also got promos


Since the Cody win? I must have missed them if so some how.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Black also got promos


Don’t even try to claim Black got anywhere near the story spotlight in this feud. Black is a prop tk Cody’s story, nothing more.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

sawduck said:


> Why is it still on Saturdays and how many more weeks will it continue to be on Saturdays instead of mid week


This is the last time, next Wednesday there is a Dynamite.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

bdon said:


> Don’t even try to claim Black got anywhere near the story spotlight in this feud. Black is a prop tk Cody’s story, nothing more.


Man didn't even get mentioned, let alone seen, during the latest PPV (despite being a hot new signing). I legit felt bad for Black when I saw that.

That said, I do enjoy Crazy Arn.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Only three matches announced so far? 

I'm looking forward to all three although the Cody/Black match is on a knife-edge in terms of how the fans will receive it. Hopefully there's an interesting development. Must admit the tournament entrants seem like a random bunch - that requires someone kayfabe explanation really which we've not had. But both matches this episode should be bangers so I can look past it for now lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Good promos from PAC and Hobbs. Mox vs 10 must be saved until next weeks shows. I've switched and think Archer gets the win over Kingston. Women's tournament is being set up to where somebody is going to be left out and going to make that their angle. I think it could be Nyla - she can fire Vickie for not getting her a spot like a good manager with connections and the like should have.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

They seem to have telegraphed the women competing in the TBS tournament in that "Road To" video. This assumes it is an 8 women tournament

Thunder Rosa
Nyla Rose
Ruby Soho
Red Velvet
Bunny
Penelope Ford
Jade

That leaves an 8th spot open. Riho, Shida, Jamie Hayter, Rebel, Leyla Hirsch, Deeb, Tay Conti, Anna Jay, Abadon, Big Swole, Diamante, and Kris Statlander are all possible.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451578311080128516


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

New guess for the tournament:
Thunder Rosa - Bye
Jade - Bye
Statlander - Bye
Tay Conti - Bye
Nyla Rose
Ruby Soho
Red Velvet
Bunny
Penelope Ford
Shida
Jamie Hayter
Riho

The four byes are based on the top ranked women currently.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I thought Black escaped from Cody Island. Damn.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I like the idea of having 1st round byes for the top women, that is what you would call “sports based”.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I like the idea of having 1st round byes for the top women, that is what you would call “sports based”.


What sport has that many first round buys?

No snark, I'm used to one buy or a play in, but not this many buys


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> What sport has that many first round buys?
> 
> No snark, I'm used to one buy or a play in, but not this many buys


Just comparing it to the NFL, they usually have 2 buys for the playoffs if their records are up there, they don't have as many as 4 but just relating it to the general concept which I think is cool for them to copy


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Just comparing it to the NFL, they usually have 2 buys for the playoffs if their records are up there, they don't have as many as 4 but just relating it to the general concept which I think is cool for them to copy


Got you


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> What sport has that many first round buys?
> 
> No snark, I'm used to one buy or a play in, but not this many buys


world cup cricket has a lot of byes

t20 world cup right now - minnows are playing, major nations are getting byes

the top minnows will then join the majors for the 2nd half of the tourney

seen it in rugby too - especially Super rugby


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Is Riho Stateside? If not Nyla, Rosa, Serena and Shida should get the first round byes as former champions (TR and Serena with the NWA title of course).

I think you need to put this title on Thunder Rosa. He pops are huge, and the title should be on a face with Britt a heel carrying the AEW Title. Rosa-Tay vs Shida-Jade in the semi's. Shida can make Jade look like a million bucks in her rocket push.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> world cup cricket has a lot of byes
> 
> t20 world cup right now - minnows are playing, major nations are getting byes
> 
> ...


Minnows and super rugby I'm confused lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Minnows and super rugby I'm confused lol


haha!

ok, nevermind - lets just go with ‘it happens’ and leave it at that?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RiverFenix said:


> Is Riho Stateside? If not Nyla, Rosa, Serena and Shida should get the first round byes as former champions (TR and Serena with the NWA title of course).
> 
> I think you need to put this title on Thunder Rosa. He pops are huge, and the title should be on a face with Britt a heel carrying the AEW Title. Rosa-Tay vs Shida-Jade in the semi's. Shida can make Jade look like a million bucks in her rocket push.


She was in Japan for Wrestle Princess, I’m not sure if she’s back in the states.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Forum Dud said:


> I thought Black escaped from Cody Island. Damn.


I’m curious if @Prosper is going to finally admit that Cody can not allow anyone else to shine when working with him.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> I’m curious if @Prosper is going to finally admit that Cody can not allow anyone else to shine when working with him.


For the 1000 times he's not the one booking the damn thing


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

rbl85 said:


> For the 1000 times he's not the one booking the damn thing


We probably won't know for sure for around another 5+ years but I'd like to know how much creative input he has on the direction of his character. I only say that because AEW have developed a good habit of recalling historic incidents to ensure storylines are logical yet last week Red Velvet slapped Cody.

Anyways a bit of an average Rampage but it has to be accepted they can't all be home runs. Not a fan of OC beating Powerhouse Hobbs but I've accepted the other matches have been used to set up something better in the next week or less.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Unsure why Black is having yet another match with Cody when he's 2-0 against him, this is a problem in AEW sometimes, had the same issues with MJF and Jericho. Black should of been in the world title eliminator instead. Cody will probably get his win back tonight, or Arn turns on Cody and aligns with Black and Andrade.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

xVenomx said:


> Unsure why Black is having yet another match with Cody when he's 2-0 against him, this is a problem in AEW sometimes, had the same issues with MJF and Jericho. Black should of been in the world title eliminator instead. Cody will probably get his win back tonight, or Arn turns on Cody and aligns with Black and Andrade.


This is Cody playing copy cat to Jericho’s storyline with MJF. He did the same thing last year when he worked that mini-program with OC directly after Jericho’s OC program, and he flat out inserted himself into Mox’s position with the Darby/Hobbs vs Team Taz program just before Hobbs turned and the Sting debut.

Because…Cody gonna Cody.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I hope Cody loses again but I can’t really see it happening tonight.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

AEW Dynamite has competition tonight lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451933934183460865








An encore episode of WWE SmackDown will air tonight on FOX head-to-head with AEW Dynamite


WWE has announced that they will air an encore presentation of Friday Night SmackDown tonight at 8 pm eastern on FOX. Last night’s show kicked off with Brock Lesnar attacking Roman Reigns, The Usos, and several WWE officials. That led to Adam Pearce announcing a storyline suspension to explain...




wrestlingnews.co






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> AEW Dynamite has competition tonight lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451933934183460865
> ...


i’ll bite

what is the ‘non-competitive‘ reason this time @The Legit DMD ?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

If Cody wins I honestly hope the live crowd shits all over it. They could have something really good with Malakai Black.

We've been told how there's no politics in AEW but in the last year we have had FTR lose to Young Bucks, MJF get sandbagged by Jericho and Ogogo's deadly punch have no effect against the man who cured racism. Cody winning does nothing for nobody a part from satisfy his ego.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’ll bite
> 
> what is the ‘non-competitive‘ reason this time @The Legit DMD ?


*SD sucked outside of Roman's speech, Xavier's crowning, and Sasha saving us from Becky and Charlotte's childish nonsense, so my answer is pure pettiness.*


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Interested to see what they do with Malakai and Cody. Surely Cody can’t win ffs.

Outside of that… still hilarious some of the trash in the world title eliminator.

Excited for Hangman.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is a great card tonight. I think we’re in for one hell of a show.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451930159431438342

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452026249065402370
AEDub! AEDub! AEDub!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Bobby Fish vs who? Man put that shit on Dark, who cares


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Oh, they love to give TV time to useless jobbers who should be on the Dark! This is why this company will never have casual viewers.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Cassidy is getting squashed 
Mox gonna work on his already injured ribs and "injure" him badly


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

kazarn said:


> Bobby Fish vs who? Man put that shit on Dark, who cares


I think it's gonna be a quick one so I don't mind. I assume they have something planned for Fish.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Bobby Fish? Come on now.

Anyway, let’s fucking go. Cody/Black 3!!!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody will likely lose, and this shit is still going to be all about him. He has given no shine and storytelling to Malakai’s character arc. He is but a prop in Cody’s story as is always the case with Cody.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Card looks fucking dreadful.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452048965634035712
IT'S STING!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Kingston vs Archer
Cody vs Black
Bryan vs Dustin

gonna be a fun show


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's the 21 year anniversary of Los Conquistadors! Strong coincidence that FTR pulled the gimmick just last week 🤔

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452048726931881987*


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Where is everyone?? 😄

Hope something good happens with Punk tonight, if he’s there?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oracle said:


> Card looks fucking dreadful.


Wtf are you talking about? 

Bryan vs Dustin, Archer vs Kingston alone make this an above average card.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

bdon said:


> Cody will likely lose, and this shit is still going to be all about him. He has given no shine and storytelling to Malakai’s character arc. He is but a prop in Cody’s story as is always the case with Cody.


You think he'll lose a third time? He's already apparently targeting Andrade now that he's started to gain some momentum.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Let’s go!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THE DRAGON has arrived!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fair few guys/gals on the Jericho Cruise who won't be on Dynamite tonight. Apparently today and yesterday so far they have done:

Starks/Hobbs vs. Jericho/Orange Cassidy
Starks vs. Sonny Kiss for ther FTW Title
Hayter (w/ Britt) vs. Statlander
Hobbs vs. Daniels
Brian Cage vs. Angelico

I assume some of these are being taped.

Fans have been having pics taken with Ospreay and his IWGP belt too.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Dustin can still go I expect another great match from Danielson here


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Emmanuelle said:


> THE DRAGON has arrived!!!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Commentary is perfect. Presentation is perfect. Entrances were perfect. Bryan looks amazing. Crowd is hot. How fucking good is it?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nice crowd tonight, they've sold around 6,000 tickets.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452064488681840640


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

AEW is really carving out a niche as the absolute best place for match based pro wrestling.

Instead of trying to be all things to all people,they are giving the fans one great thing every week and that is great matches.

It’s way better for any company to be great at 1 thing, than be mediocre at several


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

These two are so good.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> AEW is really carving out a niche as the absolute best place for match based pro wrestling.
> 
> Instead of trying to be all things to all people,they are giving the fans one great thing every week and that is great matches.
> 
> It’s way better for any company to be great at 1 thing, than be mediocre at several


They carved that out a while ago when NJPW started to go to shit imo.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Really enjoying the vibe of this match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

"I love twinks" sign lmfao 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is a great freaking match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony Nese at ringside and getting mentioned as a top free agent surely means they're going to do something with him.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Tony Nese at ringside and getting mentioned as a top free agent surely means they're going to do something with him.


Lol this fucking company is TK losing his mind? Lio Rush Bobby Fish.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

“Come on mortherfucker” 😂

what a match!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Said it last week, Danielson is going to have the run of his career. Can't wait to see him drag Luther and Stunt to 3 star matches on Dark.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd much rather Buddy Matthews over Tony Nese. But I assume Nese is indie buddies with the right people...

I didn't watch Daniel Bryan's back end of his WWE run, but he legit looks in the best shape of his life right now.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Hell yeah! Tony Nese is a great get.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Danielson is the huge lost of WWE. Since he came to AEW, all matches are outstanding no matter who's the opponent.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452066433043779587
Very nice spot.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

RiverFenix said:


> I'd much rather Buddy Matthews over Tony Nese. But I assume Nese is indie buddies with the right people...


He trained a bunch of the roster at the Create-A-Pro wrestling school.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson has a million different finishers in AEW and it's great.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

It's a pleasure to see Danielson's matches.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was an awesome match.

Dustin is incredibly impressive, he's putting on the best matches of his career right now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good match


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Awesome start to the show.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Amazing opener and great victory for Bryan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452067506311532546


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

So great to see The Natural Dustin Rhodes again instead of that Goldust shit. He's still so fucking good, goddamn.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

shawnyhc01 said:


> Danielson is the huge lost of WWE. Since he came to AEW, all matches are outstanding no matter who's the opponent.


He's wrestling a significantly more aggressive and yet more technical style at the same time since he's joined AEW as well. 

It helps he's also looking like he's in the best shape of his life.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

No Good Brothers again. Being reported that the AEW/IMPACT deal ends at Bound for Glory.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kenny is hilarious.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

10/10 so far.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Heel Kenny is underrated on the mic. I like his promos.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

GNKenny said:


> So great to see The Natural Dustin Rhodes again instead of that Goldust shit. He's still so fucking good, goddamn.


To me, Dustin is putting on the most consistent, best matches of his career thus far.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

FTR vs Lucha Brothers gonna be a classic.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> To me, Dustin is putting on the most consistent, best matches of his career thus far.


Sure but that was the kinda babyface fire Dustin is capable of, see his match with Vader at Clash of the Champions. He's always been a great wrestler dragged down by a gimmick and drug issues.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

BD physically looks like he’s in the best shape of his career. Absolutely ripped. He looks more imposing in his late 30s than he did in his 20s


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

¡Las Súper Ranas!!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452068290872885250
Kenny By God Omega, bay bay


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452069191343906820


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Why does Tony have to always interview people? Wish TK would let people just come out and explain stuff without Tony lol...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Mega heat for MJF!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

It's rare someone gets legitimate heat like MJF lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

MJF is so much better now that his feud with Jericho is over.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

IT’S STING!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Darby's emo daddy, LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MJF is the best heel in the business right now.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

“Darby’s emo daddy” 😂😂


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Mjf fucking going in holy shit


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Sheesh, MJF is taking no prisoners.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Danggg MJF


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Noooo Sting!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Loving this show so far. A great match followed by some great heel promos. Well done.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Mjf reminds me Million Dollar Man and Rick Flair all best heels back days


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

MJF is going next level with his heel work and it's fucking beautiful


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Using an icon to pile more heat on MJF. 😍


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Sting taking chair shots at 62 damn


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

MJF is absolutely fantastic, my goodness that segment was fire


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well that was fucking great.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

That was fucking brilliant. MJF fucking killed it 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF pulling some Flair heel talk right now


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great fucking segment. So far Dynamite on fucking fire.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

MJF great heel and on the mic but can't take him seriously because he looks like Seth Rogans younger brother


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

That was one of AEW's best segments in a while. The show is much better now without the Impact wrestlers hogging the show.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Always in character, killing it with each single promo, never ever pandering to the audience, acting despicably. No one is even close to MJF right now.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MJF may be the first wrestler ever to never turn face lol….he’s that engulfed in his heel persona


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m glad MJF dropped the comedy garbage he was doing during his feud with Jericho.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They can end Dynamite right now and i would be happy.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Whoanma said:


> Always in character, killing it with each single promo, never ever pandering to the audience, acting despicably. No one is even close to MJF right now.


Him and Roman are the best heels in professional wrestling because they know how to draw legitimate heat.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> MJF may be the first wrestler ever to never turn face lol….he’s that engulfed in his heel persona


I cant see how he would ever be a 'loveable' babyface lol.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I got the mic fat boy[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Season finale of Rhodes to the Top tonight. Cody's triumphant Superman win leading in...? 🤪


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tay Conti? Uffff yes, show that ASS


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Britt looking fine...


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

What else can be said about MJF? This guy is money. Can't wait for him to feud with Punk, the promos would be awesome.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sting is a living legend and taking shots to help the young talent grow. Love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

This match is a channel changer lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Britt is great too.

Now I know Soho is winning this, but I'm rooting for Ford 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Destination trololol, Ruby Ruby Ruby So-ho!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I feel like Penelope Ford would work better as a face. She’s dressed in black leather and sexy. Nobody wants to boo her


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Britt vs Tay is a bit weak for the PPV, feels like a match for TV. Women's division needs more star power.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Acknowledge the Candlestick Maker!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Joey Janela used to fuck Penelope Ford. If he can snag a hot blonde don't give up


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452071808224616457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452072189000302597


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Britt vs Tay is a bit weak for the PPV, feels like a match for TV. Women's division needs more star power.


Her ass is nice but i agree LOL


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bunny aka the one who tied Lesnar in the ratings!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Ratings about the pick up. The Bunny is on tv!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

This match isn’t that bad because at least Ruby is over.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Her ass is nice but i agree LOL


They haven't really built up Tay much. I like her but not a fan of the dancing gimmick. I want her to be a bit more serious and she needs more time on TV. She's mostly on Dark


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

All Hail The Demo Goddess Bunny! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452073366668685312


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Pretty decent match here.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Pretty decent match here.


Nevermind


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Just remembered this was on, holy shit Penelope sucks crusty ball sacks


Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Are these women drunk ? This shit has been god awful. Holy hell.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That cutter was fucking putrid


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Match got very sloppy late on but was better than expected.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Whoanma said:


> Destination trololol, Ruby Ruby Ruby So-ho!


Reprise.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Penelope Ford is a good wrestler. I'm undecided on Ruby Soho. I can't tell if she's good or not but so far have been underwhelmed.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hell yes, another MJF segment!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Another Wardlow splitting with MJF seed. They've been planting these for OVER a year.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Wardlow destroying Mjf is going to be a great sight


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The commentators are hilarious. I love how they voice their opinions. “The scumbag MJF” 😂😂😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ruby has been awful. Not sure why some people like her.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Oracle said:


> That cutter was fucking putrid


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Doesn't look half bad


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Yeah I don’t think Ruby’s that great in the ring, she’s just likeable.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Wardlow reminds me of Roman Reigns. He’s the big muscle in a group but if you give him too much speaking parts he’s exposed


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Can Cory lose again tonight? Please, pretty please?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Doesn't look half bad


Yeah looked fine. Soho sold it perfect


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I’m still [emoji23]over MJF saying “you can have your leftover stash from the 80s snowdown upon them”

Don’t knock the 80s unless you were there[emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

i rewatched Danielson and Dustin instead of the women. Sounds like I made the right choice.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bobby Fish has to be the most pointless signing.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Who's this jobroni?

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Huge pop for Fish. 

crowds super in to him


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Fuck I missed the Danielson match???

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Danielson has a million different finishers in AEW and it's great.


Gonna make it all the more incredible when none of them can finish Kenny BAH GAWD Omega.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Bobby Fish?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so ruby won via a roll up...............


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

TK is using Fish same as Sydal. Using these elite workers to enhance their stars


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Why's Bobby fish on TV now? He had 1 match with Danielson, why do I care.about this??????



Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> Reprise.


Oh wow I forgot about this group [emoji1316] blast from the past


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why are they pushing Bobby Fish? dude is old as fuck and gets hurt every few months, i don't think he's ever been healthy for more than 3 months at a time.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Bobby Fish is so boring lol...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fish has looked better in AEW so far than his latter NXT run but they need O'Reilly from the new cartoon NXT and reform reDRagon to add another famed tag team.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

There was no reason whatsoever for that match to be on Dynamite. 

stupidity


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That was… well…


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Whoanma said:


> Bobby Fish?


Definitely not doing a great job at keeping interest, outside of the Bryan match and MJF segment, been a rough show


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol well there's CM Punk's next Rampage match, another meaningless one off match.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Whyyyyyyyyyyy

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Punk wow


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

CM Punk is really going to feud with this guy? Yawn...


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

fuck me. 

really cm punk vs bobby fish. 

fuck you tony


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Punk was too scared to save Sting. What a coward!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

CM Punk making the save for a jobber. Well that is one way to get him on the show


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fish is on that trajectory of beat jobber, lose to top star, beat jobber, lose to top star.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What did Fish do? I just tuned in and Punk came out


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I don’t understand the hate for Bobby Fish. I think he’s been really good since signing with AEW


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Makes sense imo pretty sure Punk is still wanting to ease his way back into working


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol well there's CM Punk's next Rampage match, another meaningless one off match.


They really have no idea what they are doing with him. A buddy of mine is a big Punk fan and doesn't really watch wrestling much anymore, he tuned in for Punk's return and watched his first match and stopped shortly after that telling me that Punk is boring in AEW.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> What did Fish do? I just tuned in and Punk came out


Just beat the jobber (Anthony Greene) after the match lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lio : " My man Bobby Lashley"


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

GNKenny said:


> Sure but that was the kinda babyface fire Dustin is capable of, see his match with Vader at Clash of the Champions. He's always been a great wrestler dragged down by a gimmick and drug issues.


He was also never given the time to work, you're totally correct regarding his drug/weight issues though.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I kinda like how the hot stars signed by AEW aren't propelled to the title scene. CM Punk and Bryan Danielson have to climb the ranks with lower level feuds before they get title shots.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Punk vs. Fish. The match I didn’t know I wanted to watch. In fact I didn’t know it because I really don’t want to watch it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lovin' Lio on the mic.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dante Martin in his stroppy teenage phase.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I like the idea of Punk vs Fish, but why is that a thing ? You’re diminishing Punk’s star by having him only face mid-carders (and calling some of his opponents mid carders is being generous).


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This has been a good show.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Fish is on that trajectory of beat jobber, lose to top star, beat jobber, lose to top star.


yeah he’s in that Sydal, Dustin, Kazarian group where they will give a good match but never be seriously pushed


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

That was a loud fucking pop for Kingston


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Lio has the best voice in wrestling.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Eddie couldn't wait for this! Let's gooo!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure why people want Braun, Archer is better and he's stuck in the mid card.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So if thats a fan Archer grabbed can't that fan sue? he was just assaulted.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Did I see a "Let's Go Brandon" sign, or are my eyes deceiving me?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punk needs to come out NOW and save that JOBBER too, right??? 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Wardlow has destiny written on him. If we are looking for "the guy" for AEW-- this is one of their (original) franchises. I see money in guys like Starks, Andrade and Fenix, but Wardlow has the ability to be made into a phenom like Goldberg.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Pretty sure that "fan" is one of the Mulkey Brothers (I joke) (if you don't know they were famous jobbers)


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Punk needs to come out NOW and save that JOBBER too, right??? 😂😂😂😂


Lol yeah Punk suddenly deciding to save that jobber was weird, like why? theres been a ton of after match beatdowns why was this the guy Punk chose to rescue?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Archer pinned Eddie during the week in the Suzuki/Archer vs Mox/Eddie rematch in NJPW.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

AEW makes everything feel earned. No title shots handed out to big stars. You climb the ranks or you win a tournament to be the number one contender. Some people just want Danielson and Punk in the title scene immediately. I like the slow burn makes the destination more satisfying.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lio and Dante should be able to do some insane spots together as a tag team


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Its so dumb they expect people to think he's just grabbing fans and throwing them around, "Oh my god he grabbed a fan!" yet security never intervenes to stop him and AEW isn't sued.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Kingston should win this. Eddie/BD would deliver


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Its so dumb they expect people to think he's just grabbing fans and throwing them around, "Oh my god he grabbed a fan!" yet security never intervenes to stop him and AEW isn't sued.


Jeeeez did you believed that Undertaker took wrestlers souls too?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Oh god archer landed on the top of his head


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

JB-Cutler tonight lol. Usually TK doesn’t book comedy matches so this should be some storyline in it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That was such an obvious move by Eddie lmfao. But glad he moved out of way when Archer dropped


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Way to almost break your neck Archer...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mid-40s super heavyweights probably shouldn't do moonsaults.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol one of the hottest free agents Tony Nese? yeah that bland crusierweight form 205 Live is one of the hottest free agents....Are they seriously just gonna sign every god damn wrestler that gets released? the roster is bloated as it is, we don't need to be signing bland 205 Live guys.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Archer lucky he didn’t break his neck. That was ugly


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Oh god archer landed on the top of his head


fuck that looked bad


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

I am pretty sure Archer is legitimately hurt...


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

He's legit hurt I doubt that was the planned ending


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Its so dumb they expect people to think he's just grabbing fans and throwing them around, "Oh my god he grabbed a fan!" yet security never intervenes to stop him and AEW isn't sued.


I agree it was stupid but it all depends on what the fine print on the ticket can't sue MLB for getting hit by a foul ball or bat same with NHL and pucks and shit, either way it was stupid and shouldn't have been done


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

jeez. Archer almost killed himself on that moonsault.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Lance dude.....wtf was that moonsault!?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Kingston is that New Yorker that will show you where the real sauerkraut and hot dogs are.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i wonder if eddie was supposed to win?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452080871075373059


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hope Archer is ok


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> Jeeeez did you believed that Undertaker took wrestlers souls too?


U misunderstand what i'm saying, if they're gonna make it like he grabs "Fans" then make it look more legit, have security running up and trying to stop it, as it is now it looks fake as fuck, no one cares and the announcers just brush it off. It comes phony and just part of his goofy schtick.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> i wonder if eddie was supposed to win?


I think so, but don't think it was supposed to end like that


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson/Kingston, hell yes.

Still 45 mins left. Really enjoyed this show.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> i wonder if eddie was supposed to win?


Yes, that i think he was, but that wasn't the planned ending for sure


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Goddammit. Why must bug men insist on flips? That was scary. I hope Lance is alright.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Mid-40s super heavyweights probably shouldn't do moonsaults.


Was just gonna say the same thing, dudes a fucking idiot doing moonsaults, leave that shit for the smaller guys, nearly 7 foot heavyweights aint got no business doing that shit.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looking forward to the meltdown when Cody poses over a beaten Malakai as Excalibur shouts 'Stay tuned for the season finale of Rhodes to the Top!' 😎


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Scorpio Sky does suck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Looking forward to the meltdown when Cody poses over a beaten Malakai as Excalibur shouts 'Stay tuned for the season finale of Rhodes to the Top!' 😎


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Eddie vs Bryan is gonna be great.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Scorpio, doesn't matter if you dress cool and jump around smiling trying to act charismatic, you are and always will be bland as fuck.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMMY!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

'PR nightmare' Sammy Guevara has a nice ring to it.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lance is a total wasted talent..hope he goes back to Japan


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Of course. Punk vs Fish. Let me guess? Friday on Rampage. As always. I don't even know the name of the guy he saved. What will be his match at Full Gear? Punk vs The Butcher? On the pre-show maybe. More D level names. Should be having Punk vs MJF cutting electric promos right now.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

PavelGaborik said:


> Lance is a total wasted talent..hope he goes back to Japan


How?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God a 10 man tag sounds fucking atrocious.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

bdon said:


> Goddammit. Why must bug men insist on flips? That was scary. I hope Lance is alright.


because hes the god damn murderhawk, murder himself while trying to fly


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

The Lambert promos are getting repetitive


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It’s like a Pavlovian bell. Every single time I hear Lambert‘s voice I want to see someone beating the living hell out of him.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

ProjectGargano said:


> How?


He's stuck doing stupid ass moonsaults on the rare occasion he's featured on TV and is at the bottom of the card at this point.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I’ll see you bitches in Boston!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hager is a complete waste of fucking space, has yet to have any good matches, can't cut a promo, and only knows how to stand around trying to look tough. Fire his worthless ass already.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

xVenomx said:


> The Lambert promos are getting repetitive


That's what happens when you get a six week feud where a manager is featured more than anyone else. 

I think he's well all things considered, real well...he's just been given the spotlight too much.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Just noticed the TNT title has a filled in center now. It looks better but that design and name is still bad.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> It’s like a Pavlovian bell. Every single time I hear Lambert‘s voice I want to see someone beating the living hell out of him.


It’s a nasal voice to the top of the tee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok Moxley just told us he doesn't care about anything in the company, doesn't care about the tournament, winning or losing, so why should i want to see you do anything?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Hager is a complete waste of fucking space, has yet to have any good matches, can't cut a promo, and only knows how to stand around trying to look tough. Fire his worthless ass already.


He barely wrestles but his match against Cody was definitely really good, though that was a year ago now. 

Realistically he's the only one that holds any threat at all when feuding against other professional MMA fighters.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mox not caring about the demo lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Moxley saying he doesn't care about winning titles kinda burying the world title.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Interesting stip. Sammy will win,but if he gets to win who does he pick as opponents? Has to be Lambert, Masvidal and JDS


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how Moxley starts with 'i give no fucks anymore' to ...' i need to win this!'


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

'Zero Fucks Given' Jeeeeeeeeee-onnnnnnn Moxleyyyyyy


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sammy is GOLD.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Why would you say you don't care about winning the World Title if you are a pro wrestler? That's basically admitting complacency


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Moxley saying he doesn't care about winning titles kinda burying the world title.


Yeah what was that thing Stone Cold and many legends and stars of the business constantly say? oh yeah if you don't care about being the world champion then what the fuck are you doing here? Dude just said he only cares about his daughter and nothing in wrestling matters to him, just as long as he can go home in on piece.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452084722625024003


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Emmanuelle said:


> Mox not caring about the demo lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok Moxley just told us he doesn't care about anything in the company, doesn't care about the tournament, winning or losing, so why should i want to see you do anything?


His promo made perfect sense, he puts his family first and foremost and anyone attempting to step in his way is in for a world of hurt. 

Mox isn't a prototypical Babyface, he's more of a borderline tweener.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

10's mask is pretty badass.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Hangman is really back with the dark order? Why?....


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jon Silver could be a stand up comedian. Dude is legit funny


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Ok, that made zero sense. Sammy came back out and they said we was going to hear from him and then it switches to a match ?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Mjf Sammy jungle boy Dante Martin Darby the future is sure bright for aews young talent


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Second squash match of the show there.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> His promo made perfect sense, he puts his family first and foremost and anyone attempting to step in his way is in for a world of hurt.
> 
> Mox isn't a prototypical Babyface, he's more of a borderline tweener.


It made no sense, he just said he doesn't care about titles, winning or anything. He didn't say he puts his family first, he said he puts them only pretty much, its alright to care about your daughter, but don't fucking say you don't care about what people are paying to come and see you do.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Short and sweet.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

xVenomx said:


> Ok, that made zero sense. Sammy came back out and they said we was going to hear from him and then it switches to a match ?


He said in picture in picture he did the que cards like he has in the past


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Remember when Brandon Cutler was having competitive matches on Dynamite? Lol


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Mjf Sammy jungle boy Dante Martin Darby the future is sure bright for aews young talent


Just wish he would eventually drop the Jungle Boy gimmick and switch to Jack Perry.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jungle Boy with a live mic, risky bizness.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

JB working on the mic skills?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> JB working on the mic skills?


He's getting better for sure


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Crazy how over Cole is.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> Remember when Brandon Cutler was having competitive matches on Dynamite? Lol


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Where the heck is Christian ?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

xVenomx said:


> Where the heck is Christian ?


Even better. Where‘s Punk now?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Is Luchasaurus sleeping?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

xVenomx said:


> Where the heck is Christian ?


Bound for glory not sure if that show is live or not


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

good stuff


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

xVenomx said:


> Where the heck is Christian ?


He's at Bound For Glory


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Where did Christian disappear to ?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> Is Luchasaurus sleeping?


Maybe extinction caught him earlier than expected.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> He's at Bound For Glory


Oh ok, is he done with AEW or something?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

So what are the fans saying now? Lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whoanma said:


> Even better. Where‘s Punk now?


Yeah why was that goofy 70's pornstar looking jobber worth saving from an old broken down Bobby Fish but Jungle Boy whos being triple teamed isn't?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

xVenomx said:


> Where did Christian disappear to ?


Maybe try reading 2 posts up he's defending his Tna title at bound for glory


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Luchasaurus - kayfabe injured
Stunt - Jericho Cruise
Christian - kayfabe neck injury (dropping the IMPACT title)

Next week looks goooood.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

[QUO


SAMCRO said:


> It made no sense, he just said he doesn't care about titles, winning or anything. He didn't say he puts his family first, he said he puts them only pretty much, its alright to care about your daughter, but don't fucking say you don't care about what people are paying to come and see you do.


There was absolutely nothing complex about what his promo was about. He stated outright that his family meant more to him then winning a tournament, a demo or any type of rating.

Then he clearly addressed during the second part of his promo that he does this because this is job, implying he needs to do this to pay the bills, to put food on the table for his Daughter who he cares more about then anything. He used an analogy of having a wrestling match to having a confrontation with somebody in a dark alley and stated he would do whatever it takes to get home to his family, then he claimed he would outright win the Tournament.

Don't play dumb or pretend to have comprehension issues with something that isn't even remotely complex to follow.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

This has been my favorite episode of Dynamite in forever


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jack Perry should end up Elite's Young Boy. Only issue with this would be his size, as they'd keep getting smaller and smaller. But helluva rub to be in a stable with Omega and Cole, along with the Bucks.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Is Luchasaurus sleeping?


it’s hibernation season.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

xVenomx said:


> Oh ok, is he done with AEW or something?


No. He will be done with impact after tonight most likely


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jungle Boy went FLYING on that bump. That was sick the distance he covered


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> [QUO
> 
> 
> There was absolutely nothing complex about what his promo was about. He stated outright that his family meant more to him then winning a tournament, a demo or any type of rating.
> ...


You're better off talking to a wall man


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RiverFenix said:


> Jack Perry should end up Elite's Young Boy. Only issue with this would be his size, as they'd keep getting smaller and smaller. But helluva rub to be in a stable with Omega and Cole, along with the Bucks.


Meh, he's young and already about the same size as Cole.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Emmanuelle said:


> So what are the fans saying now? Lol


Troll Kenny is best for business.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> No. He will be done with impact after tonight most likely


Ok cool


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Maybe try reading 2 posts up he's defending his Tna title at bound for glory


Yeah, seen that after the fact lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Whoanma said:


> Troll Kenny is best for business.


Hell yes, Kenny Trollmega is life


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MrMeeseeks said:


> You're better off talking to a wall man


hahah who was talking to you exactly?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lol @ DB/Kingston being on Rampage where nobody will see it


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Don't get me wrong I love how AEW makes PPVs seem more bigger with having less of them, but at the same time there be so much filler bs before they actually get to the main stories that it be a snooze fest


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I love Malakai and Andrade but feel like they'd be an aesthetically weird team/faction. Dark Satanist and suave latino. Kinda hope they stay separate in the long-term.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Miro. Just incredible.


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

This has been a great show perfect mix of matches and segments


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Really hope Cody doesn’t win


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> hahah who was talking to you exactly?


No one but I've seen enough of your blatant ignorance to offer him advice


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Bad move God.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> I love Malakai and Andrade but feel like they'd be an aesthetically weird team/faction. Dark Satanist and suave latino. Kinda hope they stay separate in the long-term.


I want Los Ingobernables de AEW.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Let's go, Malakai!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I will be mad when Cody wins this fight.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The boos! 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Whoanma said:


> I want Los Ingobernables de AEW.


Rush is a free agent soon but will be out a while with his injury. I want Dragon Lee in AEW though, him >>> these ex-205 Live guys they're using.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> I will be mad when Cody wins this fight.


When? Not even “if”?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Just fucking turn Cody. The fans are asking for it.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

I really hope they don't fuck this up by have Cody go over


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Cody losing again and going crazy is the only way this match makes any sense.

cody getting booed already


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MrMeeseeks said:


> No one but I've seen enough of your blatant ignorance to offer him advice


Really? care to elaborate? what was some of this ignorance? What have i said thats been wrong of this almighty list of shit you seem to remember?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Cody needs to go back to the black hair


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> [QUO
> 
> 
> There was absolutely nothing complex about what his promo was about. He stated outright that his family meant more to him then winning a tournament, a demo or any type of rating.
> ...


It was just needlessly muddled to ultimately go back to how he was going to totally win the tournament lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Cory MUST lose.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Arn is gonna execute Cody if he loses


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Loud Cody sucks chants


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> 10's mask is pretty badass.


It's Slade.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Cory sucks indeed. Nice crowd.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The way this match should end is Black wins and the Cody assaults Arn after the match


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

Cody's definitely influenced by Homelander from the Boys which makes sense


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Cody losing again and going crazy is the only way this match makes any sense.
> 
> cody getting booed already


Realistically this would be the best path he can't be a baby face anymore he needs to suck it up and go heel full corporate heel reneging his "I can never challenge for the title" shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody's black tights are kinda cool. Cody needs to just turn heel.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> It was just needlessly muddled to ultimately go back to how he was going to totally win the tournament lol


Yeah it was pretty much "I don't give a fuck about this tournament, but i'm totally gonna win it".


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

GNKenny said:


> Arn is gonna execute Cody if he loses


@bdon literally has dreams of this


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> The way this match should end is Black wins and the Cody assaults Arn after the match


Would you assault Armed Anderson? That's a death sentence


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd laugh if someone threw the belt back in the ring LMFAO


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody the fallen ace of AEW who is betrayed by the fans could be a great story. But are they gonna do it or is Cody going to do the Cena 'you boo me but I love ya' shtick?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So Cody is gonna win and celebratevwith his team of losers? ……….


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

They wouldn't be retarded enough to have Malaki lose his first match in 8 minutes, would they?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*LANCE ARCHER UPDATE*





> "For those who have asked about Lance Archer, we are told that he has been checked out by the AEW medical team and the early word is that he's OK after that scary moonsault on Dynamite while wrestling Eddie Kingston.
> 
> 
> We will update if there is anything else that comes about."


Source: LANCE ARCHER UPDATE | PWInsider.com


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> *LANCE ARCHER UPDATE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good to know that landing looked really bad


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Andrade should return Cory’s last night courtesy.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> It was just needlessly muddled to ultimately go back to how he was going to totally win the tournament lol


I don't think so, it made perfect sense considering his current tweener character that may very well be leaning heel at this point.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

xVenomx said:


> Where the heck is Christian ?


At Bound for Glory tonight. Getting ready to lose the Impact Championship to Josh Alexander.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lol we have a 7 minute rushed match, and now we're taking a break to boot.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Table spot during PnP?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Get the Glock chants xD


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452088734162292738


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Table spot in pip


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> The way this match should end is Black wins and the Cody assaults Arn after the match


I mean, yeah that would make sense. 

If Cody wins this will honestly be hilarious beyond words, worse than Jericho/MJF


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Was this announced as no Dq?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Double juice.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

EL ÍDOLO!!


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cody can’t wrestle a match without shenanigans going on. Either interference from others or unnecessary blade job


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452079742501404675


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol these fans fucking detest Cody, and i love it.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Gotta hand it to Cody! This is dramatic…and it’s great.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lovin' the fuckery lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

F PAC btw.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Of all people Andrade brought to attack Arn it was his assistant


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Make Cory tap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That sequence by Malakai was unreal.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

The crowd hates Cody, LOL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love Cody just no selling Black Mass....


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh no…


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fuck you Cody


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Fucking stupid decision


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Lmfao I thought he was gonna do the pedigree.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Annnnd Cody wins and remains face lol, of course. How long are they gonna fight the fans with this? turn his guy fucking heel.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

What a bunch of bullshit


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

and ofc Cody has to get a win over Black....absolutely trash


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FU Cory.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

LOL they did it again


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Trash ass shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

What the fuck..........


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Just bring in Ric Flair for Idolo already. Khan used Mike Tyson for crying out loud. He's not worried about decades past transgressions.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Did Cody really need that win? Fucking bullshit, just turn him heel


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Bullshit


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Cody pulling out that golden shovel


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I thought he was going for the Pedigree just then, just to rub in the Triple H comparisons. Ha.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Damn, I really wanted Malaki win though...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What is that stuff alll over Anderson's scalp? LOL

And damn LOLCodywins


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

Fuck off Cody
Hope the crowd treatment gets worse after that


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

listen to the boos….TK usually books endings that the crowd likes. This was shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I thought he was going for the Pedigree just then, just to rub in the Triple H comparisons. Ha.


Me too hahaha


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Call @bdon


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

CodHHHy strikes again


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Bwahaha.

Cody worked me on that finish. I legit thought he was gonna use The Pedigree.

Cody rHHHodes, I tip my cap to you on that one.

I. Was. Worked. Hahahah


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

It’s going to be really shit if they don’t listen to the audience like they’ve always promised just because Cody doesn’t want to be a heel.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Cody, just turn heel or go away geezes dude.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok Cody got his win back, he's happy now, he can move on. Black who is able to challenge for the AEW world title can now drift into obscurity while Cody just gets another meaningless win, cause its not like he can work his way to winning the word title so what does these big wins do for him exactly?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol - this should be fun


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Cody needs to embrace the hate in the wise words of Kane. Bring back the Nightmareonomics


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Bad choice with Cody going over.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> What is that stuff alll over Anderson's scalp? LOL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Awful way to end Black's undefeated streak.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Honestly, the main event was fantastic. Lots of fuckery but it was good. Let’s see where all of this goes. Fans are absolutely done with Cody.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cody is a heel. Look at the heat. If he was heel and booking himself to go over the final matches in his mini-storyline feuds he wouldn't get such heat. He's not that oblivious. Either is Tony Khan.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I hope the boos get catastrophic for Cody going forward, boo this fucker outta the building anytime he appears. If they aint gonna listen to the fans just shit on all his segments in protest.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

About time Cody got a win .. 

now he can turn heel


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Cody Fucking sucks!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

@LifeInCattleClass , admit it: Cody refuses to let anyone shine and get the heat.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

NXT Only said:


> Bad choice with Cody going over.


Especially clean over someone that was undefeated....


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

I don't think Cody will turn heel until he challenges for the world title again. That was likely always the plan.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Undefeated streaks are a weakass crutch to building up a wrestler. Cody is a top guy in AEW, Black beat him twice. He's still 2-1, and there was a shitload of shenanigans in the match to boot.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok Cody got his win back, he's happy now, he can move on. Black who is able to challenge for the AEW world title can now drift into obscurity while Cody just gets another meaningless win, cause its not like he can work his way to winning the word title so what does these big wins do for him exactly?


Yeah dude is literally fighting for nothing at this point. That stipulation, which was unnecessary, sealed his AEW career. His TNT title run was good/great but like what else can he do.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Now…let’s listen to @rbl85 tell us that wasn’t Cody’s decision, that TK is the sole booker.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Be sure to tune into Rhodes from the Top folks! trollalolalol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Cody had to win guys. Anderson was going to bring out the glock. He either won or died. A life was saved today.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

They just fucked themselves out of me(and hopefully many others) buying their next PPV with that trash. 

Fucking PATHETIC


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cody just became by far the most hated wrestler in the world. That’s a good thing.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RiverFenix said:


> Undefeated streaks are a weakass crutch to building up a wrestler. Cody is a top guy in AEW, Black beat him twice. He's still 2-1, and there was a shitload of shenanigans in the match to boot.


And none of Black’s wins did a single thing to further his story. They were used SOLELY to further Cody’s character arc.

Black was nothing more than a prop, a storytelling decvice for CODY.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> @LifeInCattleClass , admit it: Cody refuses to let anyone shine and get the heat.


i’ll admit nothing that doesn’t fit my narrative

real talk though - i liked that match 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

NXT Only said:


> Yeah dude is literally fighting for nothing at this point. That stipulation, which was unnecessary, sealed his AEW career. His TNT title run was good/great but like what else can he do.


All he's doing is holding guys back, he always gets the triumphant final win and then goes on to disappear for months on end, then reappears and does the same shit again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Good beginning and good end to Dynamite

also liked the JB / Cole segment

rest was eh… lots of botches. Hope Lance is ok

7/10


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Didn’t black win the series 2-1?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Was Bryan calling Kingston out for being out of shape and never going to the gym? love that.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’ll admit nothing that doesn’t fit my narrative
> 
> real talk though - i liked that match 🤷‍♂️


Hahah 

So, you refuse to incriminate your position? I like that at least.

And that was a very good match, Cody didn’t overdo the shenanigans, even the way he used the ropes to save him from being pinned on the Black Mass was well done. And when he set up the double underhook, I totally got worked thinking it was gonna be a Pedigree to say “Fuck y’all! BDON WAS RIGHT!!!”

TOTALLY WORKED ME!! Haha 

The decision to go over is awful, though. This entire feud did nothing to further Black’s character.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Not watching but Cody winning is dumb and poor booking. He is unpopular with the fanbase and is still booked like a face. I believe he has muscled his way to this win. I do not for one believe that Tony Khan made this decision on his own.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok Cody got his win back, he's happy now, he can move on. Black who is able to challenge for the AEW world title can now drift into obscurity while Cody just gets another meaningless win, cause its not like he can work his way to winning the word title so what does these big wins do for him exactly?


Yeah, he destroyed the momentum of another main event caliber heel, all while he's incapable due to a retarded stipulation of actually channelling for the title himself. 

Just a fucking garbage, pitiful, pathetic decision for Cody to win tonight. 

Malaki looks like a piece of fucking trash right now, should've went to Japan.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Reading this thread like...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lets not forget Cody completely no sold the Black Mass at the end, he took it and fell on the ropes, and seconds later was back up and diving to the outside.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Cory channeling his mentor.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

DaveRA said:


> Didn’t black win the series 2-1?


Who gives a fuck? Cody gets his nice, decisive victory in the end all while being unable to actually challenge for the world title. 

This is some garbage WWE caliber booking.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Hahah
> 
> So, you refuse to incriminate your position? I like that at least.
> 
> ...


it depends on your starting point

i see Cody as a main event guy / so in that context 2-1 is ok, although i would prefer 3-0

you guys see him as midcard for life, therefore 2-1 was always the ‘worst call’

we’ll have to see where Malakai goes from here - my bet is ‘not obscurity’ and definitely not ‘buried’ in any shape or form


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

PavelGaborik said:


> Malaki looks like a piece of fucking trash right now, should've went to Japan.


that’s an amazing amount of hyperbole.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Cody gets a lot of hate for a guy who never has won a title in the company and wins a match like once every 3 months.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Reading this thread like...
> 
> View attachment 110693


Would you agree that this could be seen as AEW not reading the room. Cody is heavily unpopular as a fsce, while Malakai has gotten over as a face.

it is like WWE putting their fingers in their ears with Cena. Even they learned with Reigns.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

goddamn what a great episode of Dynamite! Loved it. Great mix of promos/segments and wrestling. 

Dustin and Danielson was as great as I hoped it'd be. I've always been a big fan of Dustin and it's great to see him actually show how great he is again. I ended up watching that match again instead of the women's match afterwards so eh lol.

MJF and Sting segment was really good. That was the type of stuff MJF should have been doing from the start. Kenneth cut a good promo to set up the tag match next week. 

Cutler is a good stooge geek and I loved the angle with the Superkliq throwing Jungle Boy off the stage. He's finally starting to show "something" on the mic too. Unfortunate what happened with Lance Archer but the match itself was good. 

Miro's continuous promos against God also entertain me a lot lol

Thought Black and Cody was really good too. No I don't want to see fuck finish run in stuff on every show ala TNA but seeing it every now and then is a lot of fun.

Great show. Also dug how they had the arena nice and smoky. It looks better on TV! 8/10.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

DaveRA said:


> Didn’t black win the series 2-1?


that makes no sense


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Yeah, he destroyed the momentum of another main event caliber heel, all while he's incapable due to a retarded stipulation of actually channelling for the title himself.
> 
> Just a fucking garbage, pitiful, pathetic decision for Cody to win tonight.
> 
> Malaki looks like a piece of fucking trash right now, should've went to Japan.


Its just ridiculous, at least Triple H back in the day was winning the world title and guy's that lost to him, lost to the world champion, Cody's just killing guys momentum and derailing them so he can disappear and go on to continue not challenging for the world title and doing his reality show.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

The fans are so upset right now its funny


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geert Wilders said:


> Would you agree that this could be seen as AEW not reading the room. Cody is heavily unpopular as a fsce, while Malakai has gotten over as a face.
> 
> it is like WWE putting their fingers in their ears with Cena. Even they learned with Reigns.


It was a long learning process though.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Cody gets a lot of hate for a guy who never has won a title in the company and wins a match like once every 3 months.


its mind boggling. People comparing him to HHH just don’t have a clue. Just typical overreacting wrestling fans. It’s clockwork.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Sad Panda said:


> that’s an amazing amount of hyperbole.


Where does he go from here? He just got fucked in the middle of the ring against Cody, who can't even challenge for the title. 

Back the mid card with the rest of the heels in this company, junior. (That's hyperbole with 98% truth)


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> Who gives a fuck? Cody gets his nice, decisive victory in the end all while being unable to actually challenge for the world title.
> 
> This is some garbage WWE caliber booking.


Don’t get me wrong … I wanted black to win, but if this leads to Cody heel turn I am happy with it . I am hoping the crowd (continues) to turn on him.

but I still think Cody believes what he is doing is best for AEW … whether it is or not, well that’s up to each individual fan to decide.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

That Eddie and Bryan faceoff was great.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it depends on your starting point
> 
> i see Cody as a main event guy / so in that context 2-1 is ok, although i would prefer 3-0
> 
> ...


You said the same thing about Lance Archer who was off TV for a month following his loss to Cody.

Black has been nothing but a prop for Cody’s story. This feud did absolutely NOTHING to further Black’s story, and as I always say, I don’t give a shit about wins and losses, so long as the story coming out of it makes sense and furthers the characters involved.

Black winning did nothing for him and was used to propel Cody’s story. Fair enough..?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Cody gets a lot of hate for a guy who never has won a title in the company and wins a match like once every 3 months.


It's worse, he can't actually win a fucking world championship get continues to repeatedly block heels from entering the main event scene and being taken as a legitimate main event threat. 

This piece of shit has become the absolute worst gatekeeper I've ever seen in professional wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> You said the same thing about Lance Archer who was off TV for a month following his loss to Cody.
> 
> Black has been nothing but a prop for Cody’s story. This feud did absolutely NOTHING to further Black’s story, and as I always say, I don’t give a shit about wins and losses, so long as the story coming out of it makes sense and furthers the characters involved.
> 
> Black winning did nothing for him and was used to propel Cody’s story. Fair enough..?


it did nothing for him tonight

i do think they established him as a badass not to be fucked with in the last month and a bit

but i’ll concede tonight was more about Cody - but that is ok


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Lets not forget Cody completely no sold the Black Mass at the end, he took it and fell on the ropes, and seconds later was back up and diving to the outside.


Yep, this was a garbage no sell too.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> Would you agree that this could be seen as AEW not reading the room. Cody is heavily unpopular as a fsce, while Malakai has gotten over as a face.
> 
> it is like WWE putting their fingers in their ears with Cena. Even they learned with Reigns.


Depends how they follow up. If Cody continues as white meat babyface, then yes. It seems like a road to career death right now. It'd be a rare lack of self-awareness from the AEW brass and I'm struggling to believe they'll be that dense.

If it's part of a longer term story arc to change his character, then no. I still think heel Cody = $$$. People would pay wanting him to get his ass kicked.

For the record, I think Malakai will be fine. There's always that backlash when a hot act loses their first match but Malakai, like Miro and MJF, is easily good enough to shrug it off. We had people saying MJF losing to Jericho buried him and MJF is more over than ever now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Cody gets a lot of hate for a guy who never has won a title in the company and wins a match like once every 3 months.


But thats part of the problem, he constantly gets these triumphant victories and derails these top heels momentum only to disappear for months and never even sniff the world title. Meanwhile the heels who can challenge for the world title he defeats are left defeated with no momentum only for Cody to go off tv again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fearless said:


> That Eddie and Bryan faceoff was great.


where can we watch that? Isn’t in youtube


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

PavelGaborik said:


> Where does he go from here? He just got fucked in the middle of the ring against Cody, who can't even challenge for the title.
> 
> Back the mid card with the rest of the heels in this company, junior. (That's hyperbole with 98% truth)


how about we actually watch and see where he goes and not act like we know what’s gonna happen with Blacks character? You can bitch, moan and throw out all these hyper sensitive posts out there, but until this one match Black has been one of the most protected characters in the company.

Fucking hell.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

DaveRA said:


> Don’t get me wrong … I wanted black to win, but if this leads to Cody heel turn I am happy with it . I am hoping the crowd (continues) to turn on him.
> 
> but I still think Cody believes what he is doing is best for AEW … whether it is or not, well that’s up to each individual fan to decide.


Cody didn't NEED this to turn heel, the crowd already was loudly boo'ing him. Why the fuck is this guy having this third match against a guy who he's 0-2 against, without doing a fucking thing to earn it?

This is nonsensical fucking trash and everyone with a brain in their skull can see it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> where can we watch that? Isn’t in youtube


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Let’s be honest here: Cody only made the goddamn stipulation about not challenging for the World Title, because he wasn’t one of Khan’s immediate choices for title lineage. That stipulation just hides the fact that even Khan doesn’t believe Cody is World Title material.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I hate that Rhodes To The Top is directly after Dynamite, Dynamite where they want you to lose yourself and get invested and buy into the storylines and feuds leads directly into a show where they show you exactly how fake it all is and how everyone's friends.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DaveRA said:


> Didn’t black win the series 2-1?


Depends on how you view it. Most wins yeah, who won't the last and "most important" battle no


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Sad Panda said:


> how about we actually watch and see where he goes and not act like we know what’s gonna happen with Blacks character? You can bitch, moan and throw out all these hyper sensitive posts out there, but until this one match Black has been one of the most protected characters in the company.
> 
> Fucking hell.


He's been one of the most protected characters? He just got the shit beat out of him and came out on the losing end of his first and only major fucking feud in the company.

Even his second "win" over Cody was a crock of shit where Cody came out looking significantly stronger.

There's only one way to go when you get the boot from Cody Rhodes, back to the fucking midcard and this has been proven time and time again.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Depends on how you view it. Most wins yeah, who won't the last and "most important" battle no


Maybe there’s a 4th match so they can tie.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I really don’t think average Joe fan analyses every booking decision as much as us on WF. They are there just to cheer and boo and have a good time.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And goddamn marks talking about wins and losses when it comes to Cody kill me. NONE of us care whether he wins or loses. If they use this loss as a means to make Black more vicious and evil, then I’m all for it. If he just disappears into nothing, midcard shit then this entire feud was NOTHING MORE THAN A CODY SELF-FELLATING TRAVESTY AND BLACK
WAS A PROP, no different than how a WWE title is used as a prop.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> where can we watch that? Isn’t in youtube


It happened during the commercial part of Rhodes To The Top. Tony interviewed Bryan and Eddie with them next to each other and it got heated.

Edit: Maybe AEW will upload it on to youtube eventually.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I feel like giving Cody a win here was as pointless as giving Jericho a win against MJF after MJF had beaten him 3 times. Like what’s the point?

Black losing his undefeated streak cools him off, but does nothing for Cody. He’s not a redeemable face character. Having him lose and turn sadistic on Arn or the crowd on the mic would have been nuclear heat.

instead that was pure F off XPac heat when he went over Black


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

bdon said:


> And goddamn marks talking about wins and losses when it comes to Cody kill me. NONE of us care whether he wins or loses. If they use this loss as a means to make Black more vicious and evil, then I’m all for it. If he just disappears into nothing, midcard shit then this entire feud was NOTHING MORE THAN A CODY SELF-FELLATING TRAVESTY AND BLACK
> WAS A PROP, no different than how a WWE title is used as a prop.


The issue is, Black was never fully solidified to the point where he should "use this to come back more vicious and evil" he's been in the company for a mere 3 months and this is his first major feud, and he's ending it taking a fucking L in the middle of the ring to a guy who can't challenge for the fucking belt. 

He's a fucking midcard geek now, period.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Depends how they follow up. If Cody continues as white meat babyface, then yes. It seems like a road to career death right now. It'd be a rare lack of self-awareness from the AEW brass and I'm struggling to believe they'll be that dense.
> 
> If it's part of a longer term story arc to change his character, then no. I still think heel Cody = $$$. People would pay wanting him to get his ass kicked.
> 
> For the record, I think Malakai will be fine. There's always that backlash when a hot act loses their first match but Malakai, like Miro and MJF, is easily good enough to shrug it off. We had people saying MJF losing to Jericho buried him and MJF is more over than ever now.


I genuinely believe Cody is stubborn and wants to go with this American-born hero character who kisses babies and gets all these extra reality shows and blah blah.

I think Tony Khan is actually ball-less. He does not want to force Cody to turn heel.

Malakai black is also a talent that is super over. More than any of Cody’s previous rivals at the time. No doubt will this dent his short term impact. On paper, he won the feud 2-1. But the final match always has the most significance.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Who gives a fuck? Cody gets his nice, decisive victory in the end all while being unable to actually challenge for the world title.
> 
> This is some garbage WWE caliber booking.


You're mindset and logic is garbage WWE caliber.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it did nothing for him tonight
> 
> i do think they established him as a badass not to be fucked with in the last month and a bit
> 
> but i’ll concede tonight was more about Cody - but that is ok


As has been the entire feud: storytelling-wise, this has been ALL about Cody and losing his sharpness and focus. As far as Black goes, sure - he was established as a good wrestler, which we already knew.

All of these things could have been stories told with Black winning. Cody’s arc of losing focus and edge could have been further illustrated with him forced to move on, accepting he can’t beat Black, and maybe worked a program with others down the card. Black moves up the card, further establishing himself as a force to be reckoned with, and you could slowly get Cody‘a edge back with wins against lesser opponents and worked your way back to Cody getting back his win vs Black a year from now.

As it stands, Black is a midcard talent, and we just got painfully reminded of that fact tonight. He is no threat to have a chance to get over with audiences enough in order to move up the card, because Cody just killed any chance of that.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The whole stipulation of Cody never challenging for the world title is dumb anyways. I know for a fact he will be AEW champ at least once. He's not going to not win the world title at least once


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Depends how they follow up. If Cody continues as white meat babyface, then yes. It seems like a road to career death right now. It'd be a rare lack of self-awareness from the AEW brass and I'm struggling to believe they'll be that dense.
> 
> If it's part of a longer term story arc to change his character, then no. I still think heel Cody = $$$. People would pay wanting him to get his ass kicked.
> 
> For the record, I think Malakai will be fine. There's always that backlash when a hot act loses their first match but Malakai, like Miro and MJF, is easily good enough to shrug it off. We had people saying MJF losing to Jericho buried him and MJF is more over than ever now.


Black isn’t buried, but this feud has done NOTHING to further his story. He was nothing more than a prop for Cody’s story. Can you admit this…?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

ripcitydisciple said:


> *You're* mindset and logic is garbage WWE caliber.


About what I'd expect from a shill incapable of a formidable argument.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So, that “RhHhodes to the Top” garbage is always aired after Dynamite?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> As has been the entire feud: storytelling-wise, this has been ALL about Cody and losing his sharpness and focus. As far as Black goes, sure - he was established as a good wrestler, which we already knew.
> 
> All of these things could have been stories told with Black winning. Cody’s arc of losing focus and edge could have been further illustrated with him forced to move on, accepting he can’t beat Black, and maybe worked a program with others down the card. Black moves up the card, further establishing himself as a force to be reckoned with, and you could slowly get Cody‘a edge back with wins against lesser opponents and worked your way back to Cody getting back his win vs Black a year from now.
> 
> As it stands, Black is a midcard talent, and we just got painfully reminded of that fact tonight. He is no threat to have a chance to get over with audiences enough in order to move up the card, because Cody just killed any chance of that.


Black’ll be Miro’d all up this bitch. His run is and will continue to be good - everybody in AEW loses

he’ll be in the top of the card soon enough

and personally, i didn’t rate black coming in. I thought he was ‘meh’ - so this program warmed him to people like me who didn’t give a shit about him

just like they are warming Andrade with Pac


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> The issue is, Black was never fully solidified to the point where he should "use this to come back more vicious and evil" he's been in the company for a mere 3 months and this is his first major feud, and he's ending it taking a fucking L in the middle of the ring to a guy who can't challenge for the fucking belt.
> 
> He's a fucking midcard geek now, period.


Precisely why Black should have won, been built up more, and a Cody dropped further to establish more depth to his character.

This did nothing for either character.

And Cody was never going to be a World Champion. He was not in that lineage, and that’s why he took the coward’s stipulation way out.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Black’ll be Miro’d all up this bitch. His run is and will continue to be good - everybody in AEW loses
> 
> he’ll be in the top of the card soon enough
> 
> ...


Shut the fuck up talking about wins or losses. It’s about the goddamn story for me, and this one did NOTHING for Black and everything for Cody.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> About what I'd expect from a shill incapable of a formidable argument.


Keep talking....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Shut the fuck up talking about wins or losses. It’s about the goddamn story for me, and this one did NOTHING for Black and everything for Cody.


calm your tits bdon, dang

it established black - it didn’t go like it went in your head, but it was still a fine program


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> calm your tits bdon, dang
> 
> it established black - it didn’t go like it went in your head, but it was still a fine program


Storywise, what did it do for Black? What story was told after Black’s two wins? What was the lasting memory of those wins? “Cody has lost his edge.”

Cody never works a program where the other guy is the story of the feud. Not once.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Skipped this one because of no Britt or Darby. I take it Cody won by the name of this space? Lol







*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

bdon said:


> Shut the fuck up talking about wins or losses. It’s about the goddamn story for me, and this one did NOTHING for Black and everything for Cody.


You know it, I know it and everyone who doesn't have Tony's nuts in their mouth knows it. 

This match was completely and totally fucking pointless. The ONLY reason it happened was for big, bad, Cody to come out on top, as he does in every fucking feud he has. 

As for Malaki? Back to the Midcard kid, where everyone outside of Jericho who's feuded with this fuck has landed.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

bdon said:


> Precisely why Black should have won, been built up more, and a Cody dropped further to establish more depth to his character.
> 
> This did nothing for either character.
> 
> And Cody was never going to be a World Champion. He was not in that lineage, and that’s why he took the coward’s stipulation way out.


Cody planned that feud with MJF so that he could avenge the feud later down the line and get his big “HES FINALLY A WORLD CHAMPION” story. I bet this is still in the cards.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> Cody planned that feud with MJF so that he could avenge the feud later down the line and get his big “HES FINALLY A WORLD CHAMPION” story. I bet this is still in the cards.


It is, and that’s precisely what will happen. As was always the plan.

Cody just using the stipulation to hide from losses to the guys in World Champion lineage.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This further expounds on Moxley’s shoot on Cody after he won the World Title when he said, “I’ll wrestle anyone. Cory Rhodes better not hide behind some stupid stipulation if he wants some.”

Cody is using the stipulation, so that he doesn’t have to be reminded that he isn’t viewed as being on the same level as Jericho, Mox, and Kenny. The stipulation keeps him from facing them and losing.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> You know it, I know it and everyone who doesn't have Tony's nuts in their mouth knows it.
> 
> This match was completely and totally fucking pointless. The ONLY reason it happened was for big, bad, Cody to come out on top, as he does in every fucking feud he has.
> 
> As for Malaki? Back to the Midcard kid, where everyone outside of Jericho who's feuded with this fuck has landed.


You're going to look so stupid when Malaki is challenging for the World Championship.

Cody shouldn't have won but Malaki isn't ruined .
Keep that WWE bullshit out of this area.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Storywise, what did it do for Black? What story was told after Black’s two wins? What was the lasting memory of those wins? “Cody has lost his edge.”
> 
> Cody never works a program where the other guy is the story of the feud. Not once.


you’re in the first part of his story

established him as a dominant ass kicker in match 1, as a duplicitous competitor in match 2, as someone with connections to Andrade in Rampage, as a vengeful entity in taking out the nightmare family and as somebody with some heart in giving the nod to Dante Martin

not just a cool entrance

and now you can see how he bounces back after a loss

sometimes you guys act as if the cheers just happened - AEW did not care about tommy end, other than - ‘oh neat, there is an ex wwe guy’ pop

now AEW fans care / and this run has everything to do with that


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> Shut the fuck up talking about wins or losses. It’s about the goddamn story for me, and this one did NOTHING for Black and everything for Cody.


Can you please not talk down to him that way?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

ripcitydisciple said:


> You're going to look so stupid when Malaki is challenging for the World Championship.
> 
> Cody shouldn't have won but Malaki isn't ruined .
> Keep that WWE bullshit out of this area.


When is he going to be challenging? You're fucking delusional if you think coming out on the losing end of your first fucking feud in the company isn't a set back.

He's been here three months, had one major feud and while he did win more of the matches against Cody, he ended the feud on his fucking back looking up at the stars while getting pinned by a guy who due to stipulations can't even challenge for the world title.

Explain to me how that doesn't put him back in the mid card?

This entire fucking feud revolved around Cody, every fucking feud the guy has been involved in has been this way. Open your fucking eyes and stop blindly loving a product based on its name.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> When is he going to be challenging? You're fucking delusional if you think coming out on the losing end of your first fucking feud in the company isn't a set back.
> 
> He's been here three months, had one major feud and while he did win more of the matches against Cody, he ended the feud on his fucking back looking up at the stars while getting pinned by a guy who due to stipulations can't even challenge for the world title.
> 
> ...


They can’t.

And it makes him look like a geek that the first time he loses, he just runs away from facing Cody.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

In a way it makes sense for Cody to win, because it creates legit heat for his heel turn. Though I would have preferred, if somewhere along the finishing sequence he just found the Bunny brass knucks underneath the ring and nailed Black. This ending was awful, IF we never get the heel turn.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ElTerrible said:


> In a way it makes sense for Cody to win, because it creates legit heat for his heel turn. Though I would have preferred, if somewhere along the finishing sequence he just found the Bunny brass knucks underneath the ring and nailed Black. This ending was awful, IF we never get the heel turn.


This win makes no sense as it gives his character no motivation to believe he should turn heel to win. He clearly doesn’t acknowledge the fans’ boos, so winning and losing his sole motivation to turn heel.

Cody just doesn’t “get” storytelling. At all.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

FYI, Tony is running things. Not Cody.
From what we heard, Tony was the one who wanted Tommy End. He definitely has plans for him.

Btw, I think we may indeed see a switcheroo between Andrade and Malakai. 
Andrade teasing a feud with Cody?

I'm predicting we'll see Flair very soon.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> FYI, Tony is running things. Not Cody.
> From what we heard, Tony was the one who wanted Tommy End. He definitely has plans for him.
> 
> Btw, I think we may indeed see a switcheroo between Andrade and Malakai.
> ...


Because OF FUCKING COURSE Cody has to be involved with another goddamn high-profile debut, nevermind that Flair/Andrade have history with Kenny Omega. Nahhhh, we can’t have a Flair debut without Cody, eh!?

GODDAMN I HATE THAT MF’ER.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Cody gets a lot of hate for a guy who never has won a title in the company and wins a match like once every 3 months.


Because the feuds he's in do next to nothing for talent he always gets the final win


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

bdon said:


> Because OF FUCKING COURSE Cody has to be involved with another goddamn high-profile debut, nevermind that Flair/Andrade have history with Kenny Omega. Nahhhh, we can’t have a Flair debut without Cody, eh!?
> 
> GODDAMN I HATE THAT MF’ER.


Tbf, he is over af. I mean, people losing it over anything he does proves it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> Tbf, he is over af. I mean, people losing it over anything he does proves it.


Anyone can be over if they make sure to work with every debiting wrestler and every hot act as it appears Cody is going into a program with Andrade just as he is finally getting his footing and a likely Flair debut.

Cody can’t work without all of the bells and whistles. Don’t get me started.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't see how they possibly CAN'T turn him heel. That crowd tonight absolutely HATED this man. They should have pulled the trigger tonight.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

cody is worse than fucking hhh.... he should have beat black with the pedigree just to rub it in.
fuck cody and his stupid show


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

It was stupid to even have a third match. It was 2-0 in the feud, and his one win, especially the way he won, totally invalidates the previous wins Black had. I understand why people hate Cody now. He's a poor man's Jeff Jarett. Thank god Tony Kahn has all the power in AEW, so maybe Cody doesn't get too far out of control and ruin AEW.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Fuck that crowd was electric! What a show! The opener and the mainevent were awesome, but man Cody Jarrett is the most hated man in wrestling! I hated him winning, Black was the most intriguing character in the company and it's too soon for him to lose especially in this decisive fashion. So Cody can't lose feuds? Every time he loses he will get his redemption? Fuck it's Cena all over again. And will this Rampage bullshit end with Punk? NO ONE will ever watch that show, scrap this bullshit and book him in a story already.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Pros

Danielson vs Dustin was great. Two pros working a pros match

Digging this FTR Lucha bros feud

Great MJF promo segment and wardlow face tease

The JB beatdown was great 

Cody vs black for the crowd reactions.

Cons

Cutler in a match

Bobby fish in a match

The premier geek Tony nese probably becoming all elite 

Archers dumbass robbing me of Bryan vs archer. I sincerely hope you have a headache from hell for robbing me of violent joy

The fucking American top team inner circle feud continues to piss me off

Cody vs black because it was your typical Cody smoke and mirrors ego wank fest. Did we need a Cody blade job? A meaningless table spot? The interference by itself was more than enough 

7 out of 10


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Fuck everything that happened in the last 5min after Black kicked Cody in the head. BS.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh yeah And fuck Cody for no selling the black mass


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Oh yeah And fuck Cody for no selling the black mass


he kinda laid in the ropes for a minute

but yeah, he was quite ‘springy’ still thereafter

i guess on the flip side, Black was fine after 3 cross rhodes - was that type of match it seems


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Haha Cody wins...


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he kinda laid in the ropes for a minute
> 
> but yeah, he was quite ‘springy’ still thereafter
> 
> i guess on the flip side, Black was fine after 3 cross rhodes - was that type of match it seems


Yep. Smoke and mirrors galore


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yep. Smoke and mirrors galore


In other words ‘a cody match’


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I´d have Cody turn next week. Have him cost Sammy Guevara the TNT title against Ethan Page out of nowhere and become Homelander for American Top Team. The heat would be nuclear.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I see both sides of the argument. Cody lost two matches clean to Black. Was a good build to Malakai's character and was a much needed strong build from his debut till now.

But it does seem like this win and how it went, it undid all of that good work. It's like Cody only lost because he lost his edge and Arn helped him find it and then the hero wins. Except, Cody is not a hero anymore. I'm sure AEW/Khan are good at reading the room. 

So what did Black achieve in all this. This reeks of Kane vs Cena (Rise above hate) storyline prior to Rock v Cena. It should have been a driving point for Cena to embrace hate and turn heel on Rock. That was wasted by WWE. But Cody still has time. If he turns heel soon then this entire feud with Black will be the driving force behind it and it will all be worth it. 

If they are milking it to use it in future to have a bigger impact when he actually does turn heel them great. If this has no pay off and Cody is now just Rise Above Hate Cena, then fuck him.

Since this is AEW I'm willing to take the wait and see approach to this. I still think he turns heel, but against Hangman. And then it will all be worth it.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

That Bryan and Dustin match was an absolute joy to watch.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> I see both sides of the argument. Cody lost two matches clean to Black. Was a good build to Malakai's character and was a much needed strong build from his debut till now.
> 
> But it does seem like this win and how it went, it undid all of that good work. It's like Cody only lost because he lost his edge and Arn helped him find it and then the hero wins. Except, Cody is not a hero anymore. I'm sure AEW/Khan are good at reading the room.
> 
> ...


We’re over a year into the AEW faithful claiming Cody is turning heel.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

I can't believe what happened in that main-event lol. This Cody guy literally no sold the Black Mass and got an unecessary win over an undefeated Black. The match wasn't even bad, but boy, that ending ruined it for me.

Other than that, good show. Dustin/Danielson ruled, the MJF segments were awesome and The Elite/JB stuff was good. Eddie/Archer could have been a great match but unfortunately the botch happened.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

bdon said:


> We’re over a year into the AEW faithful claiming Cody is turning heel.


Well how else will he win the world title. Don't tell me you believed he would never win the world title in AEW.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

zkorejo said:


> Well how else will he win the world title. Don't tell me you believed he would never win the world title in AEW.


I don´t think he needs the world title at all. Kenny Omega is about to lose the AEW world title to Hangman. After that Hangman has no shortage of stand alone challengers like Bryan, Punk, Moxley, Miro, Malakai, Pac, Andrade etc.

It makes a lot more sense to have Cody turn on AEW, Khan and the other EVPs. They have a foundation here for some massive storyline.What better way to do a double turn. Have Adam Cole betray/get revenge for "his burial" on Kenny and join Cody Rhodes on American Top Team. 

Now you got the Homelander Cody Rhodes, Adam Cole, Ethan Page and Scorpio Sky and a steady influx of MMA badasses as guest stars. On the other side are the indy darlings and "founders" of AEW and the counter movement of The Elite. You can slowly add guys like Kevin Owens , maybe Finn Balor, some of the Japanese stars and the pipedream AJ Styles on either side to keep this story going for years.

If they plan and execute this correctly, it´s the storyline WWE should fear more than any free agent signing. It´s the NWO. It´s Austin vs. the McMahons, but who cares. Everything repeats in pro wrestling every few years, but it´s a proven money-maker, if done right.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> I don´t think he needs the world title at all. Kenny Omega is about to lose the AEW world title to Hangman. After that Hangman has no shortage of stand alone challengers like Bryan, Punk, Moxley, Miro, Malakai, Pac, Andrade etc.
> 
> It makes a lot more sense to have Cody turn on AEW, Khan and the other EVPs. They have a foundation here for some massive storyline.What better way to do a double turn. Have Adam Cole betray/get revenge for "his burial" on Kenny and join Cody Rhodes on American Top Team.
> 
> ...


Sounds great to me but c'mon... He will win the world title eventually. Might as well make it a big deal.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> Well how else will he win the world title. Don't tell me you believed he would never win the world title in AEW.


He was always going to win the title from MJF, but he isn’t undoing his stipulation until MJF. He doesn’t want to work a program with the AEW Title lineage guys, because he knows he’d have to take an L. That stipulation was created as a way to protect himself from losses to Kenny, Mox, and Hangman while still allowing himself to win a bunch of matches.

All it was.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

bdon said:


> He was always going to win the title from MJF, but he isn’t undoing his stipulation until MJF. He doesn’t want to work a program with the AEW Title lineage guys, because he knows he’d have to take an L. That stipulation was created as a way to protect himself from losses to Kenny, Mox, and Hangman while still allowing himself to win a bunch of matches.
> 
> All it was.


Hm. That's an interesting point of view. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> We’re over a year into the AEW faithful claiming Cody is turning heel.


Tell em' Bdon


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

This show, man.

It’s a mess. Like… it’s better than WWE obviously but that doesn’t make it good. CM Punk is feuding with Bobby Fish for fuck sake. Cody beats Black. Seriously? And the fact they’ve had 3 matches and not a single one was on PPV.

Black felt so big after his first win over Cody. And he’s done nothing since and now gets beat by Cody.

Just a mess.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson has been acting a little heelish in AEW. Love this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452147285228359693


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

1. Danielson vs. Dustin turned into a decent match.

2. Awesome little promo by Kenny. Can't wait for him and Hangman to come face to face on Wednesday.

3. MJF segment was nuclear as always. This is going to be fun at Full Gear.

4. Meh match between Ruby and Penelope. They've been putting Penelope on TV far too much. Why are she and the Bunny in this tournament but Riho isn't, for example?

5. When Wardlow turns on MJF, it is going to be awesome.

6. I was asking myself "why are they giving Bobby Fish squash matches?" Then CM Punk came and I know the answer. It will be good to see him on Dynamite finally but all the same, what are they doing with him for Full Gear? He has just not been used well.

7. Ouch with that moonsault with Archer. It looked like the match ended prematurely because of it. Kingston treated it like a pro. Hopefully nothing is wrong. He shouldn't do that stuff.

8. Inner Circle vs. Men of the Year/American Top Team has become one of my low-key favorite feuds now. Each and every segment is nuclear. Hopefully they will improve Sammy's mic skills.

9. Interesting Mox promo. Mox going heel because he has to hurt people for his family's sake? We'll see if that happens or not. Hard to tell.

10. Please Tony, the Dork Order adds nothing to the Hangman story. Get him away from these dorks. PLEASE.

11. Jungle Boy vs. Adam Cole in some kind of stipulation at Full Gear has to be the direction, right? Give it to us.

12. Miro promo. Can't wait to see him come back. Awesome evolution of character.

13. TRASH. JUST TOTAL TRASH.

Look, I'm not saying Black is "buried" or anything like that. If anything, this leads to a Black/Andrade vs. Cody/Pac tag match at Full Gear which should be cool. But this match did nothing for anybody. Black now has a corner to get out of and Cody is going to be booed as a babyface even more now. He didn't turn heel and he didn't lose to make his babyface arc more painful. Just a segment training with the Nightmare Family and voila, all his problems are solved!

I was never on the Cody hate train before but it is certainly the case now that of all the upper mid card/main event talent, he is the most problematic one on the show now. His current character consistently makes the show worse and has for essentially all of 2021. This is a problem. Tony Khan needs to have some balls and put his foot down now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Danielson has been acting a little heelish in AEW. Love this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452147285228359693


They are kinda putting him against fan favs in this tourney

Dustin, Eddie - crowd loves both

and then we think Mox - who the crowd also likes, but who has also been acting a little heelish

they’re all tweeners it seems


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

The wrong Rhodes closed the show last night.

I fear we'll be getting trash thrown at Cody after any win, so if they're going to turn him, it'd better be soon. You don't want that to happen because shit like that usually doesn't stop. Make the turn at Full Gear.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm starting to like jungle boy.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Danielson has been acting a little heelish in AEW. Love this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452147285228359693


He's not wrong though. He was being brutally honest. Can be a babyface and still be that. He's definitely not always smiling underdog wwe Babyface Daniel Bryan though. That's for sure.

Edit: Come to think of it, Bryan has always been a brutally honest character, even in WWE as a babyface. His promo on where he said he doesn't consider Cena a "wrestler". His promos on Miz etc.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Cody is clueless. He’s been booed for months whilst potraying an underdog babyface and when given the opportunity to make things right, and put over Black properly, he decides to stroke his ego and make himself look good.

He now has go away heat and even if he does turn heel, he will still get booed because people can see that everything he does is all about keeping the attention on himself and that won’t change when he’s heel.

He could’ve, and should’ve, taken the loss here as it would have no impact on his direction as a character. Instead, Black took the loss and is now just another monster type wrestler who has been beaten.

This is not Cody planting the seeds for a heel turn, this is Cody being unable to read the room and accept that he isn’t liked by a fan base that generally likes everything.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Hitman1987 said:


> Cody is clueless. He’s been booed for months whilst potraying an underdog babyface and when given the opportunity to make things right, and put over Black properly, he decides to stroke his ego and make himself look good.
> 
> He now has go away heat and even if he does turn heel, he will still get booed because people can see that everything he does is all about keeping the attention on himself and that won’t change when he’s heel.
> 
> ...


Exactly. One of AEW´s big problems is that everybody that comes from WWE is perceived as an innocent escaping death row. So all the negative feelings you summed up are blurring the lines of kayfabe and making Cody being even more hated. It´s the opposite of WWE doing this Lesnar suspension BS, when everybody knows he´s just not contractually obligated to work for another three months and that´s why he´ll disappear.

But yes ultimately the Cody story will be decided by the heel turn or lack thereof. I think AEW has earned the benefit of the doubt for now, given that they managed to develop unknowns like Darby, Sammy, Jungle Boy and Hangman into natural babyfaces. So surely they are aware that the current storytelling is creating exactly the feelings you described.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jedah said:


> 1. Danielson vs. Dustin turned into a decent match.
> 
> 2. Awesome little promo by Kenny. Can't wait for him and Hangman to come face to face on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Cody has been this same way since Nov 2019.

I am just glad he is making it more and more obvious.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The more i think about it, the more i want the pedigree to be Cody‘s finisher

i think next time when he hooks the arms, and people think he’s going for a tiger driver, but he hits it will give an interesting crowd reaction

based on who he’s hitting it on


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The more i think about it, the more i want the pedigree to be Cody‘s finisher
> 
> i think next time when he hooks the arms, and people think he’s going for a tiger driver, but he hits it will give an interesting crowd reaction
> 
> based on who he’s hitting it on


At least it would give his character depth and character growth one way or the other.

He STILL has yet to allow anyone else to be the focal point of a program involving him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> At least it would give his character depth and character growth one way or the other.
> 
> He STILL has yet to allow anyone else to be the focal point of a program involving him.


not his fault he shines so bright


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Dustin is incredible.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Every match of Bryan's in this run is "must see". He's really been unleashed. Looks phenomenal.


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

Your baby face who came out with a big American flag on the video screen, his America inspired ring gear, with the reality show your promoting right after the match(who also saved America from racism with his interracial baby lol) was being booed while the foreign, satanic heel is being cheered, Cody has to be turned heel now or keep him off TV for six months otherwise the boos and hate are going to keep getting stronger and it will be a real hate, not the he's a heel so lets boo him type of hate


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Some pics of last night's crowd from various places. 6,000+ tickets were sold.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> We’re over a year into the AEW faithful claiming Cody is turning heel.


You see you just don't get long term story telling. All of this is just little bits of foreshadowing for the inevitable heel turn for the fans that pay attention.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> I hate that Rhodes To The Top is directly after Dynamite, Dynamite where they want you to lose yourself and get invested and buy into the storylines and feuds leads directly into a show where they show you exactly how fake it all is and how everyone's friends.


I watched one episode of Rhodes to the Top and there was a fake beef between Jade Cargill and Red Velvet, so that show is kayfabe too


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Some pics of last night's crowd from various places. 6,000+ tickets were sold.


I don't get why AEW themselves don't have crowd shots like this nor why they continue to hide the crowd with lighting. That first image should have been shown on TV while the announcers dump dialogue lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I missed the show so just skipped through bits on DVR. Didn't watch any of the matches in full, but a few things:

-MJF promo and segment on Sting was excellent. Best part of the night that I saw.

-Punk running in for the save to set up him vs. Fish... eh. Punk/Fish doesn't interest me much at all. Anyone vs. Fish doesn't really interest me at this point. I'll end up watching the match because Punk, but I was hoping we'd be into a Punk/Starks feud for Full Gear by this point. 

-Moxley promo backstage was great. Definitely the start of a slight character change/heel turn. Looking forward to it.

-Miro video package was awesome again this week. Not as great as last week's one, but still absolute fire. Looking forward to his return to the ring.

-Cody going over Black is whatever. If it leads to a heel turn, great! If it was just to get Cody his win back and business as usual as a face... then it's dumb as shit. Black also needs to rebound from this loss. I have no doubt if Miro can bounce back from a loss to Sammy Guevara, Black can do so after this loss to Cody. We'll see how he's booked.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> You see you just don't get long term story telling. All of this is just little bits of foreshadowing for the inevitable heel turn for the fans that pay attention.


imma need you to use the _sarcasm_ font there chief


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> imma need you to use the _sarcasm_ font there chief


Is it _ example_ if not I literally don't know how lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Is it _ example_ if not I literally don't know how lol


haha! I’ve just decided to make one up - cause people need to know! 

its like _sooo_ important (verdana / italic / green) ;P


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> haha! I’ve just decided to make one up - cause people need to know!
> 
> its like _sooo_ important (verdana / italic / green) ;P


[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> haha! I’ve just decided to make one up - cause people need to know!
> 
> its like _sooo_ important (verdana / italic / green) ;P


I'mma have to remember when I'm on the site lol


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

ElTerrible said:


> Exactly. One of AEW´s big problems is that everybody that comes from WWE is perceived as an innocent escaping death row. So all the negative feelings you summed up are blurring the lines of kayfabe and making Cody being even more hated. It´s the opposite of WWE doing this Lesnar suspension BS, when everybody knows he´s just not contractually obligated to work for another three months and that´s why he´ll disappear.
> 
> But yes ultimately the Cody story will be decided by the heel turn or lack thereof. I think AEW has earned the benefit of the doubt for now, given that they managed to develop unknowns like Darby, Sammy, Jungle Boy and Hangman into natural babyfaces. So surely they are aware that the current storytelling is creating exactly the feelings you described.


I’ve said in the other Cody thread that I think this is the match where people who were on the fence about Cody will now turn on him.

This victory was pointless and came at the expense of a new fan-favourite, that doesn’t sit well with fans.

As a wrestler, it was a bad booking decision.

As an EVP it was a fucking terrible business decision.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

RiverFenix said:


> Undefeated streaks are a weakass crutch to building up a wrestler. Cody is a top guy in AEW, Black beat him twice. He's still 2-1, and there was a shitload of shenanigans in the match to boot.


I see undefeated streaks as a way to elevate the person that eventually breaks the undefeated streak. You had Black being built up as an undefeated monster, only to waste beating him on a guy like Cody where it does nothing for Cody.

Black staying undefeated and eventually losing to a young guy they want to make in to a star is a way better way to create bigger stars than before.

For instance, Cody beating an undefeated Black does nothing for Cody. But say they decide to take a guy like Dante Martin, and have him break the streak it would massively legitimize him to upper card status. Or they could take a guy like Miro, who needs to get some heat back after losing to Sammy - have him beat Black.

But wasting an undefeated streak on Cody is just dumb


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Danielson has been acting a little heelish in AEW. Love this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452147285228359693


I really hope Danielson cuts a promo talking about his match with Eddie in Chikara. After WWE fired Bryan for choking Justin Roberts, his first match back on the indies was against Eddie. There a nice story there about how Eddie was there when Bryan was unsure of his future, but he left Eddie behind and went back to the big time. Another cool fact is that Bryan joined a stable that had Pac in it around this same time.










God bless Black for trying to tell this story. Clearly Cody has no interest in following up on it. @bdon, If Black gets ruined by Cody, you won't be the only one who hates that fuck. Black is a star and fuck Cody if he ruins that.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> I really hope Danielson cuts a promo talking about his match with Eddie in Chikara. After WWE fired Bryan for choking Justin Roberts, his first match back on the indies was against Eddie. There a nice story there about how Eddie was there when Bryan was unsure of his future, but he left Eddie behind and went back to the big time. Another cool fact is that Bryan joined a stable that had Pac in it around this same time.
> 
> View attachment 110770
> 
> ...


Like I’ve said, I’m just glad more people are becoming privy to what I’ve been saying since November 2019 when I began reading the tea leaves on who Cody was as a storyteller.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

bdon said:


> Like I’ve said, I’m just glad more people are becoming privy to what I’ve been saying since November 2019 when I began reading the tea leaves on who Cody was as a storyteller.


Codys idea of great storytelling is blading and talking about how he ended racism.
In his match against Black he took a double stomp to the chest and popped right up.. Not even selling getting the wind knocked out of him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> Codys idea of great storytelling is blading and talking about how he ended racism.
> In his match against Black he took a double stomp to the chest and popped right up.. Not even selling getting the wind knocked out of him.


And yet many in here wanted to tell everyone how “CoDy hAs tHe BeSt PsYcHoLoGy!!!”

He’s just not an Ace, no matter how much he wants to believe himself to be. He just isn’t.

@LifeInCattleClass, do you not believe Cody and Omega have very real beef?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

What are AEW going to do with Cody? He's getting the same crowd reactions as Cena did at the height of the anti-Cena backlash days. Putting Cody in the ring with a heel who has the 2/3s or more of the crowd behind him just creates awkwardness. 

If there's some sort of long, drawn-out heel turn at play it's taking way too long to happen. Long story arcs are great, but not when the audience isn't enjoying them. What's worse is that I'm not sure that's where we're headed. All these Homelander clues people are seeing might just be wishful thinking. Even if there was a twist embedded in the story the aftermath of last night's main event is two recent signings who have, intentionally or not, gotten the crowd behind them (Andrade is gaining fans now that he's wrestling) being made look ineffectual by a guy that the crowd isn't happy with and that's not going to help Cody at all. Everyone loses. 

Otherwise, great show. Terrific matches, including the Cody/Malakai one (until all the extra folks started showing up), and well-paced with solid promos. Lots happened to move stories along. There really wasn't any filler. If Dynamite was like this every week they'd be killing it as the best wrestling show of the year...

...well, except for the whole Cody problem. I hope he realizes the best way for him to handle this before it begins defining his career. This is the guy who wanted to be the anti-HHH and he's not pulling that off at all atm. After everything he did with old NXT, HHH is the one looking like the man with influence who tried to change how pro wrestling is booked, not our American Hero Cody.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> And yet many in here wanted to tell everyone how “CoDy hAs tHe BeSt PsYcHoLoGy!!!”
> 
> He’s just not an Ace, no matter how much he wants to believe himself to be. He just isn’t.
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass, do you not believe Cody and Omega have very real beef?


i think there is some ‘ability-jealousy’ maybe

and i don’t think their personalities mesh well - but i don’t think that is ‘real beef’ - just different people

most companies have this - in fact, it might mean they have great chemistry in the ring


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

There is nothing on tv so I rewatched dynamite. really good show. The controversial ending sure has created traction and controversy - nothing wrong with that. love or hate the result it was an awesome match.

I hope archer is ok.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Beware of getting sucked into the Codyverse, where you get one off stories that ultimately center around Cody Rhodes and end up putting him over. None of Cody's feud storylines carry over to the next, they're one-off with come created angle to add storyline drama to the match because Cody can't carry interest with his ringwork alone.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think there is some ‘ability-jealousy’ maybe
> 
> and i don’t think their personalities mesh well - but i don’t think that is ‘real beef’ - just different people
> 
> most companies have this - in fact, it might mean they have great chemistry in the ring


The jealousy Cody has of Omega is real. Under normal circumstances, this wouldn’t be a big deal, but after the scars that HHH and NJPW gave him, he can’t stomach the fact that Omega is far and away better. Hence why he is always making his snide remarks.

They do not like each other and don’t even go out of their way to talk shop.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cody wrote his "never have a AEW title" clause into that match loss so he had an excuse for never having to compete with Omega at the top of the card for the title. It was ego protection because Omega is the easy choice. So now Omega can't be chosen over him because Cody took himself out as an option.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

bdon said:


> The jealousy Cody has of Omega is real. Under normal circumstances, this wouldn’t be a big deal, but after the scars that HHH and NJPW gave him, he can’t stomach the fact that Omega is far and away better. Hence why he is always making his snide remarks.


Like this earlier this month? He could easily have ignored it like most other wrestlers did.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449503096187543553


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Exactly. With Cody, it all comes back to Omega. He’s the guy Japanese fans fawned over while ignoring Cody. He’s the guy who stole the show every time he showed up to RoH. He’s the guy (along with the Bucks), who Tony had pegged for building his promotion around.

And when Cody was making a point to try and work these 20 minute matches for the TNT title and calling himself the Ace of the Company and the “besssst belllllll-tuh-bellllllllll wrestler”, Omega was the guy Cody was pointing his arrows at.

Cody can’t stand that Omega is “untrained” and still better than the son of the Son of a Plumber, and that title stipulation was a way for Cody to not have to put his popularity to the test by standing opposite Mox and Omega, knowing those were battles he can’t win: the WWE guy and the Indy guy - stark reminder that Cody couldn’t make himself into a main guy on either stage.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Like this earlier this month? He could easily have ignored it like most other wrestlers did.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449503096187543553


No doubt trying to win back some goodwill.

There is a reason Cody is no longer on BTE.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

That was a brilliant promo by MJF!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

LOL, back when I opened the Dynamite thread.


----------

